# Portablen Lautsprecher bauen ; Hilfe gesucht



## Flipbo219 (10. Februar 2016)

Hallo Zusammen

mich hat heute Abend mal wieder die Bastellaune gepackt. 
Und zwar fahre ich dieses Pfingsten mit meinen Kumpels nach Renesse und da wir immer ein kleines Musikproblem haben, habe ich mir gedacht das ich uns selber einen einzelnen Lautsprecher bauen könnte.
Als Boxen habe ich noch verschiedene zu Hause rumliegen:
2 Mac Audio Pro Flat 13.2 Mac Audio Pro Flat 13.2 - 2-Wege Koaxial System Einbaulautsprecher mit sehr geringer Einbautiefe: Amazon.de: Navigation
2 alte Canton Pullmann 28.25 Subwoofer
2 alte Canton Pullmann RS 3.28 Frequenzweichen

Als Verstärker habe ich mal so einen kleinen günstigen bei Amazon rausgesucht:
Kinter MA-180 2CH Mini digital Verstärker Übergabe-HIFI Stereo Verstärker USB für Auto Motorrad Boot: Amazon.de: Auto
Taugt der was?

Ich würde gerne zwei Lautsprecher in einer Box haben inklusive einem kleinen Verstärker um direkt das ganze mit Strom und via Klinke mit Musik versorgen zu können.

Ich habe überlegt entweder die beiden Mac Audio zu verbauen oder einen Mac Audio und einen Subwoofer mit Frequenzweiche.

Macht das so alles Sinn?
Kann ich für den Lautsprecher einfaches Sperrholz nehmen ? Was brauche ich für Dämmung und Stoff?`

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da was weiter helfen und auch Tipps geben. 

Viele Grüße

Philipp


----------



## MetallSimon (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Portablen Lautsprecher bauen --&gt; Hilfe gesucht*

In dem Verstärker ist wahrscheinlich ein http://www.kafka.elektroda.eu/pdf/tripath/TA2020.pdf drin, der sollte also die Angegebenen 20W erreichen. Noch mehr Power erhälst du mit einem TDA7492 XCSOURCE TDA7492 Verstärker Board 2x50W Klasse D: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Dämmung und Stoff brauchst du eigentlich nicht, als Material ist Spanplatte oder sogar MDF zu empfehlen.
Woher soll der Strom kommen?


----------



## flx23 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Portablen Lautsprecher bauen --&gt; Hilfe gesucht*

class D empfiehlt sich allerdings nur für die subwoofer auf grund des höheren klirrfaktor


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Portablen Lautsprecher bauen --&gt; Hilfe gesucht*

Hast du denn Erfahrungen mit dem Abstimmen einer Frequenzweiche? Ohne diese (die man auch dabei machen kann) + Messtechnik wirst du dich schwer tun. Das ist das schwierige daran ne Box zu entwickeln! 

Interessanterweise macht dir aber das Gehäuse die größten Sorgen?! Dessen Größe ist binnen weniger Minuten anhand der Thiele-Small Parameter deiner Chassis berechnet - solange man sich auf ein geschlossenes oder ein Bassreflexgehäuse beschränkt und nichts exotischeres haben will (das man simulieren müsste).

Die Weiche wiederum lässt sich leider nicht berechnen, sondern nur ebenfalls simulieren und dann mess- und gehörmäßig optimieren. Aufwändig und schwierig!

Das Gehäuse kannst du im Prinzip aus allem bauen was stabil genug ist. Sperrholz, MDF, OSB,... Es sollte halt nicht zu dünn (je nach Größe würde ich unter 16mm Wandstärke nicht anfangen) und ggf. intern ein wenig verstrebt werden um nicht über Gebühr mitzuschwingen. Stoof brauchst du keinen, Aber vermutlich Material zur Dämmung bzw. Bedämpfung. Wieviel davon hängt von der Größe der LS ab, davon wie das Gehäuse konkret ausgeführt ist und natürlich von den Chassis. Das muss man schlicht probieren - messtechnisch findet sich dann ein optimaler Kompromiss, alternativ gehörmaßig.

Eine Box selber entwickeln zu wollen ist nicht trivial, zumindest dann nicht, wenn es zumindest einigermaßen klingen soll. Besser und erfolgsversprechender wäre es, einen Bausatz zu holen, bei dem jemand der weiß wie es geht einen Großteil der Arbeit gemacht hat und man selbst nur noch das Gehäuse bauen, die Weiche löten (gibts z.T. auch fertig) und alles anschließen muss.

Ich weiß nicht wie dein Anspruch ist, aber irgendwelche Chassis mit irgendeiner Fertigweiche in ein Gehäuse zu verheiraten kann nur zu einem erbärmlichen Lautsprecher führen!



flx23 schrieb:


> class D empfiehlt sich allerdings nur für die subwoofer auf grund des höheren klirrfaktor



Unsinn! Class D empfiehlt sich speziell für portable Anwendungen aufgrund der Größe, Effizienz und Gewicht generell.

Dazu gibt es haufenweise Class D Anwendungen auch im klassischen Hifi und auch im HighEnd Bereich. Vermutlich sind die hier so beliebten "Nahfelder" mittlerweile auch weitgehend mit eben solchen Schaltungen ausgestattet.

Klanglich kann man mit Class D praktisch genauso weit kommen wie mit herkömmlichen Verstärkern (Class A SE Teile vielleicht mal ausgenommen - aber das ist ne andere, sehr spezielle Geschichte...).


----------



## Flipbo219 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Portablen Lautsprecher bauen --> Hilfe gesucht*

Guten Morgen Zusammen und erst einmal vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten



MetallSimon schrieb:


> In dem Verstärker ist wahrscheinlich ein http://www.kafka.elektroda.eu/pdf/tripath/TA2020.pdf drin, der sollte also die Angegebenen 20W erreichen. Noch mehr Power erhälst du mit einem TDA7492 XCSOURCE TDA7492 Verstärker Board 2x50W Klasse D: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> Dämmung und Stoff brauchst du eigentlich nicht, als Material ist Spanplatte oder sogar MDF zu empfehlen.
> Woher soll der Strom kommen?


Bei dem den du vorgeschlagen hast kommen links und rechts die Lautsprecher rein und gegenüber das Input Signal oder? Wo schließe ich da denn den Strom an? Und was ist das zwischen den beiden Lautsprecherausgängen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Strom soll aus der Steckdose kommen. Bei dem den ich vorgeschlagen hätte ginge das über ein 12V, 5A Netzteil mit 5,5 mm breiten Stecker. 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Hast du denn Erfahrungen mit dem Abstimmen einer Frequenzweiche?


Ich habe die folgende Weiche die aus einen 3 Wege System in meinem alten Polo 6N stammt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings sehe ich da keine Möglichkeit etwas abzustimmen. Man kann da die Kabel anklemmen und das war es...



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Interessanterweise macht dir aber das Gehäuse die größten Sorgen?! Dessen Größe ist binnen weniger Minuten anhand der Thiele-Small Parameter deiner Chassis berechnet - solange man sich auf ein geschlossenes oder ein Bassreflexgehäuse beschränkt und nichts exotischeres haben will (das man simulieren müsste).



Ja da ich noch nie eines gebaut habe und ich mir denke, dass da schon einiges von abhängt oder? Wo finde ich denn die Parameter?



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Eine Box selber entwickeln zu wollen ist nicht trivial, zumindest dann nicht, wenn es zumindest einigermaßen klingen soll. Besser und erfolgsversprechender wäre es, einen Bausatz zu holen, bei dem jemand der weiß wie es geht einen Großteil der Arbeit gemacht hat und man selbst nur noch das Gehäuse bauen, die Weiche löten (gibts z.T. auch fertig) und alles anschließen muss.



Das Ganze muss auch kein Raumwunder werden. Dafür habe ich schon Lautsprecher zu Hause.  
Es soll ein bisschen Musik auf dem Campingplatz liefern und dabei nicht blamabel klingen. 
Was gibt es denn für Bausätze? Ich will da halt auch nicht Unmengen an Geld reinpumpen, da das Ding erst einmal zum ausprobieren ist und ich nicht viel Geld ausgeben will für etwas das in nem Zelt steht, das nicht abgeschlossen werden kann.


----------



## flx23 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Portablen Lautsprecher bauen --&gt; Hilfe gesucht*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Hast du denn Erfahrungen mit dem Abstimmen einer Frequenzweiche? Ohne diese (die man auch dabei machen kann) + Messtechnik wirst du dich schwer tun. Das ist das schwierige daran ne Box zu entwickeln!
> 
> Interessanterweise macht dir aber das Gehäuse die größten Sorgen?! Dessen Größe ist binnen weniger Minuten anhand der Thiele-Small Parameter deiner Chassis berechnet - solange man sich auf ein geschlossenes oder ein Bassreflexgehäuse beschränkt und nichts exotischeres haben will (das man simulieren müsste).
> 
> ...



also erstmal zu deinem... es lässt sich nicht berechnen. ..
so eine Frequenzweiche besteht aus aktiven oder passiven filtern. und diese lassen sich locker und leicht berechnen (einfah mal im tietze schenk nachschlagen oder aber bei wiki einlesen)

und zu deinem nächsten punkt: class D hat einen besseren Wirkungsgrad.  das stimmt allerdings ist der klirrfaktor technisch bedingt immer höher als bei einer vergleichbaren AB Endstufe.  beim subwoofer wo man viel leistung braucht (50-100W) lohnt es sich auf class d zu setzten.
hoch und mitteltöner brauchen weniger leistung (mitteltöner 5-10W und hochtöner 1w) lohnen sich nicht als class d aufzubauen. zudem ist dort das ohr besonderst empfindlich auf frequenzfehler


----------



## bschicht86 (11. Februar 2016)

Wenns einfach nur funktional sein soll, würd ich die vorhandenen Canton + Weiche einfach so mit den Mac Audio kombinieren. Die kriegen dann halt einfach keine tiefen Frequenzen mehr und sollten auch so klarer arbeiten, da die niederfrequente Spannung (Bass) sie nicht mehr so leicht an den Rand des Übersteuerns treiben dürfte.

Als Verstärker kannst du ja einfach einen kleinen Verstärker aus dem KFZ-Bereich nehmen, 12V-Batterie und Ladegerät dazu, fertig. Ist zwar ein wenig schwer, aber so auch als Inselbetrieb geeignet. Als Alternative nimmst du halt irgend ein altes PC-Netzteil mit der passenden Leistung auf 12V.

Im Zusammenbau hätte ich frei nach Nase gebaut, dass alles rein passt und noch handlich bleibt. Zur Not  berechnest du eben das nötige Volumen für die Cantons oder fragst Google. Baust du mit Bassreflexrohr, kannst du nachträglich so eine Grobabstimmung des Basses vornehmen, indem du testweise das Reflexrohr verstopfst.

Span- oder MDF-Platte gibts im Baumarkt. Dort kannst du dir es auch gleich zurechtsägen lassen.


----------



## Flipbo219 (11. Februar 2016)

@bschicht86: Genau so habe ich mir das gedacht. 

Welchen Verstärker nehme ich denn da am Besten? Für mich lesen die sich alle sehr ähnlich..:
LEPY LP808 Mini Hi-Fi Stereo Audio Verstärker: Amazon.de: Elektronik
LEPY LP-2020A HiFi (2x 20 Watt) Stereo design Verstärker für MP3/Handy/DAC schwarz: Amazon.de: Auto
Kinter MA-180 2CH Mini digital Verstärker Übergabe-HIFI Stereo Verstärker USB für Auto Motorrad Boot: Amazon.de: Auto

Oder einen ganz anderen?

Wegen des Anschlusses: 
Ich hab dann ja am Verstärker 2 Lautsprecheranschlüsse zur Verfügung.
Schließe ich dann besser an den einen 1 MacAudio an und an den anderen den Bass + Weiche oder an einen Anschluss beides?  Schafft das ein Anschluss?


----------



## MetallSimon (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Portablen Lautsprecher bauen --&gt; Hilfe gesucht*



flx23 schrieb:


> ...
> und zu deinem nächsten punkt: class D hat einen besseren Wirkungsgrad.  das stimmt allerdings ist der klirrfaktor technisch bedingt immer höher als bei einer vergleichbaren AB Endstufe.  beim subwoofer wo man viel leistung braucht (50-100W) lohnt es sich auf class d zu setzten.
> hoch und mitteltöner brauchen weniger leistung (mitteltöner 5-10W und hochtöner 1w) lohnen sich nicht als class d aufzubauen. zudem ist dort das ohr besonderst empfindlich auf frequenzfehler


Ich glaube nicht, dass man bei solch einer Anwendung den Unterschied zwischen 0,05% THD bei Class D und 0,01%  THD von Class AB hört.

Man könnte auch solche Weichen verwenden: Rockwood Passiv Subwooferweiche: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt

Bei dem Verstärker kannst du mit 10-26V reingehen, also z.B. ein Notebooknetzteil verwenden. Belegung ist so, wie in dem Bild von dir.

AM Verstärker schließt du dann an: 2xWeichen mit Lautsprecher und Bass.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Portablen Lautsprecher bauen --&gt; Hilfe gesucht*



Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Ich habe die folgende Weiche die aus einen 3 Wege System in meinem alten Polo 6N stammt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schmeiß weg das Ding! So eine Weiche taugt nichts. Eine Weiche muss immer individuell an die verwendeten Chassis und das Gehäuse angepasst werden. Bei solchen Standardweichen werden die Trennfrequenzen sich völlig willkürlich ergeben und für Hoch und Tieftöner unterschiedlich. Dann hast du im Bereich der Trennfrequenz entweder ein Loch, eine Überhöhung und in jedem Fall keinen passenden Phasenverlauf. Ergebniss -> zufällig und nur mit extrem viel Glück gut.

Der Baffle Step wird auch nicht ausgeglichen und auch sonst keine gehäusespezifischen Einflüsse berücksichtigt... Das tut nicht!





Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Ja da ich noch nie eines gebaut habe und ich mir denke, dass da schon einiges von abhängt oder? Wo finde ich denn die Parameter?



In der Doku vom Hersteller oder du misst sie selbst...





Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Das Ganze muss auch kein Raumwunder werden. Dafür habe ich schon Lautsprecher zu Hause.
> Es soll ein bisschen Musik auf dem Campingplatz liefern und dabei nicht blamabel klingen.



Deswegen fragte ich was dein Anspruch ist. Mir würde es auch für den Zweck nicht mit ner vorberechnteten Weiche reichen... Aber jeder wie er mag.



Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn für Bausätze? Ich will da halt auch nicht Unmengen an Geld reinpumpen, da das Ding erst einmal zum ausprobieren ist und ich nicht viel Geld ausgeben will für etwas das in nem Zelt steht, das nicht abgeschlossen werden kann.



Guckst du z.B.: www.strassacker.de oder www.visaton.de oder... google!



flx23 schrieb:


> also erstmal zu deinem... es lässt sich nicht berechnen. ..
> so eine Frequenzweiche besteht aus aktiven oder passiven filtern. und diese lassen sich locker und leicht berechnen



Aktiv kann man zumindest die Trennfrequenzen berechnen (aber ne Aktivweiche steht hier denke ich nicht zur Debatte. Alles andere muss man dennoch probieren und messen.

Passiv kann man in der Theorie Weichen berechnen. Praktisch nicht! Zumindest nicht so einfach. Mit den in der Literatur zu findenden Formeln schonmal nicht. Wie oben beschrieben führt das zu nicht vorhersagbaren, aber definitiv anderen Trennfrequenzen, dazu gerne zu Überhöhungen und anderen Schweinereien.

Aber selbst wenn das so einfach ginge, dann wären die anderen Funktionen, die ne Weiche hat noch lange nicht dargestellt. Da führt an einem Simulationstool und idealerweise Meßequipment kein Weg vorbei. Als Tipp kann ich jedem dens interessiert Boxsim von Visaton empfehlen. Das ist gratis und zeigt einem schnell wohin man mit "berechneten" Weichen kommt. 



flx23 schrieb:


> (einfah mal im tietze schenk nachschlagen oder aber bei wiki einlesen)



Ich brauch mich da nicht einzulesen, ich steck tief in dem Thema Boxenbau drin.



flx23 schrieb:


> und zu deinem nächsten punkt: class D hat einen besseren Wirkungsgrad.  das stimmt allerdings ist der klirrfaktor technisch bedingt immer höher als bei einer vergleichbaren AB Endstufe.  beim subwoofer wo man viel leistung braucht (50-100W) lohnt es sich auf class d zu setzten.
> hoch und mitteltöner brauchen weniger leistung (mitteltöner 5-10W und hochtöner 1w) lohnen sich nicht als class d aufzubauen. zudem ist dort das ohr besonderst empfindlich auf frequenzfehler



Als ob man vom Klirrfaktor auf den Klang schließen könnte... Entscheidend sind nicht die Höhe, sondern die Verteilung, das dynamische Verhalten usw. des Klirrs. Das kann man nicht in einem Faktor darstellen. Abgesehen davon gibts einen Haufen anderer Parameter, die einen guten Amp ausmachen.
Fakt ist, dass es mehr und mehr Class D Amps in allen(!) Preisklassen gibt und die sehr gut mit den etablierten Verstärkertypen mithalten können. Wenn die nichts taugen würden, dann liesen sie sich nicht verkaufen.

Devialet z.B. baut einen der besten Vollverstärker weltweit - für verhältnismäßig kleines Geld. Den würde in den Preisregionen niemand nehmen, wenn er schlecht klänge. Audio Research haben auch einen Ruf zu verlieren und würden den nicht aufs Spiel setzen, wenn sie nicht von Class D überzeugt wären - tatsächlich haben die aber eine Hochpreisige Endstufe in Class D rausgebracht...

Am unteren Ende der Preisskala finden sich Amps, die fürs Geld unschlagbar gut klingen. Sure, S.M.S.L. und wie sie heißen bieten für kleines Geld unschlagbar gut klingende Verstärker(platinen) an. Da kann zu den Preisen konventionelle Technik nicht mithalten. 

Im Falle des TS wo das Ganze ja mobil sein soll kommen da dann noch die Gewichts und Platzvorteile dazu - da kommt man kaum vorbei!


----------



## Flipbo219 (11. Februar 2016)

Ohne jetzt noch tiefer in die Diskussion zu versinken... Was wäre denn eine gute (& günstige) Weiche? Taugt die, die Metall Simon vorgeschlagen hat etwas? (Rockwood Passiv Subwooferweiche: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt)

Und kann mir jemand etwas zu den Mini-Verstärkern sagen? 
So wie ich das lese liefern die ja 2*20 Watt. Reicht das?


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Februar 2016)

Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt noch tiefer in die Diskussion zu versinken... Was wäre denn eine gute (& günstige) Weiche? Taugt die, die Metall Simon vorgeschlagen hat etwas? (Rockwood Passiv Subwooferweiche: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt)



Die trennt irgendwas irgendwie. Mit so einem Teil kommt keine definierte Trennung bei einer bestimmten Frequenz raus, noch eine vorhersagbare Flankensteilheit. Mit sehr viel Glück passt es irgendwie...

Eine passive Weiche muss auf die Chassis abgestimmt werden. Dazu muss sie auch das Gehäuse berücksichtigen (bei tiefer Trennung zum Sub ist das aber zu vernachlässigen). Das kann die gar nicht leisten und scheitert deswegen bzw. genügt allenfalls allergeringsten Ansprüchen (nämlich wenn man nicht mehr will als irgendwelche rhythmische Geräusche zu hören).

Eine aktive wäre da unabhängiger (einer von vielen Gründen, warum es Subwoofer praktisch nur aktiv gibt!), wobei Gehäuseeinflüsse auch nicht von der Weiche vorhergeahnt werden können. Wenn die Trennung tief genug erfolgt sollte das aber keine große Rolle spielen, 



Flipbo219 schrieb:


> So wie ich das lese liefern die ja 2*20 Watt. Reicht das?



Das kommt darauf an... Mit 20W kann man schon ordentlich was anstellen, wenn der Lautsprecher ordentlich Wirkungsgrad hat. An Boxen mit normalen Wirkungsgraden kann man damit aber auch schon in gehobener Zimmerlautstärke hören. Wie sind denn deine Pegelvorstellungen?


----------



## MetallSimon (11. Februar 2016)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die trennt irgendwas irgendwie. Mit so einem Teil kommt keine definierte Trennung bei einer bestimmten Frequenz raus, noch eine vorhersagbare Flankensteilheit. Mit sehr viel Glück passt es irgendwie...
> 
> ...


Die trennt bei 150Hz Subwoofer-Frequenzweiche CRC821, 150 Hz, 50 W - HiFi/Car-HiFi/Video/TV - Lautsprecher - Lautsprecherzubehör - Pollin Electronic und kann 50W ab.
Das sollte eigentlich reichen, aber von Weichen hab ich nicht so viel Ahnung.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Februar 2016)

Nein, die würde ggf. bei 150Hz trennen, wenn die Chassis eine lineare Impedanz hätten, dazu einen linealglatten Frequenzgang. Beides ist nicht der Fall, damit wirds zum Zufall.


----------



## Flipbo219 (11. Februar 2016)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das kommt darauf an... Mit 20W kann man schon ordentlich was anstellen, wenn der Lautsprecher ordentlich Wirkungsgrad hat. An Boxen mit normalen Wirkungsgraden kann man damit aber auch schon in gehobener Zimmerlautstärke hören. Wie sind denn deine Pegelvorstellungen?


Also ich wollte jetzt nicht den gesamten Campingplatz beschallen. Allerdings sollte es schon so laut sein, dass wenn man mit 10 Mann eine "Unterhaltung" führt, die Musik noch hörbar sein sollte.


----------



## Flipbo219 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Portablen Lautsprecher bauen ; Verstärkerwahl*

So. Ich habe jetzt nochmal ein wenig nach Mini-Verstärkern geschaut und die verbreiteste Marke ist da wohl Lepy.
Vier Stück habe ich mir da jetzt rausgesucht die wohl alle leicht unterschiedlich sind:

Einmal ein Verstärker mit 2*25W, den mal sowohl mit 3A und 5A Netzteil kaufen kann:
LEPY LP-VS3 25Wx2 Verstärker + HIFI verzögert: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Ist dem zu Vertrauen? Als Eingangspannung werden schließlich nur 3A angegeben. Wieso wird der dann auch mit 5 angeboten?

Dann einer Class-D Amplifier und 2*20W:
LEPY LP-2020A HiFi (2x 20 Watt) Stereo design Verstärker für MP3/Handy/DAC schwarz: Amazon.de: Auto

Einer mit Class-T Amplifier und auch 2*20W:
Lepy LP-2020A+ Endstufe mini Auto: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Und einer mit 20W "Stereoschaltungsdesign":
LEPY LP808 Mini Hi-Fi Stereo Audio Verstärker: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Heißt das der hat dann 2*10W?

Welchen würdet ihr mir da am ehesten empfehlen?

Edit: Habe bei Ebay noch den hier gefunden der auch gut aussieht:
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=261935361015&alt=web 
Allerdings weiß ich da noch nicht wie ich den mit Strom versorge bzw. wofür dieser "High-Power" Eingang ist.


----------



## Flipbo219 (12. Februar 2016)

Auch wenn mir niemand antwortet. Ich bin jetzt noch auf den Verstärker hier gestoßen: DROKÂ® Mini Bluetooth 30W * 2: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Und der klingt wirklich überzeugend. Ich habe noch ein Youtube Video gefunden: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzjDbbuNNpc

Kann das sein, dass so ein kleines Ding so einen Wumms hat?


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Februar 2016)

Das niemand antwortet liegt u.U. auch daran, das die Teile niemand selbst gehört hat. Was soll man dann schreiben?

Aber das letzte hat mich dann doch zum Lachen gebracht. Du beurteilst nicht wirklich einen Verstärker aufgrund eines youtube Videos?!


----------



## Flipbo219 (12. Februar 2016)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das niemand antwortet liegt u.U. auch daran, das die Teile niemand selbst gehört hat. Was soll man dann schreiben?
> 
> Aber das letzte hat mich dann doch zum Lachen gebracht. Du beurteilst nicht wirklich einen Verstärker aufgrund eines youtube Videos?!



Das war keine reine Beurteilung. Klingen ist nach dem Deutschen Duden ein Synonym für *sich äußern, den Anschein erwecken, den Eindruck hervorrufen/machen, herauszuhören/wahrnehmbar sein*.
Daraus resultierte dann meine Frage, ob so ein kleines Ding so einen "Wumms" haben kann.  

Ja vielleicht ob das reicht bzw. ob da zwischen den Dingern große Unterschiede herauslesbar sind. 
Muss ich scheinbar versuchen mich woanders zu erkundigen.


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Februar 2016)

Warum sollte ein kleiner Verstärker keinen Wumms haben? Wieviel Wumms ein Verstärker hat kann man nur beurteilen, wenn man die Boxen dazu ansieht. An geeigneten Boxen kann man mit 5 Watt Party machen! Bei Class D Amps muss man aufpassen, 20W haben die praktisch alle mindestens - das ist mehr als man für gewöhnlich braucht.


----------



## Flipbo219 (12. Februar 2016)

Okay, Danke. 


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Warum sollte ein kleiner Verstärker keinen Wumms haben? .


Weiß ich ja nicht, deswegen frage ich ja.  Kann mir das einfach schwer vorstellen in so einem kleinen Kästchen. 
Inwiefern bzw. wieso muss man bei denen denn aufpassen?


----------



## Flipbo219 (17. Februar 2016)

So ein kleines Update auch wenn mein Thema Forenmäßig voll  ist.
Bei eBay habe ich günstig einen kleinen Verstärker erwerben können. Dabei handelt es sich um den Dynavox CS-PA1.
Habe ihn mal angeschlossen und er scheint zu reichen. 

Ich bin allerdings von meinem Plan nur 2 Lautsprecher zu verbauen abgekommen und möchte jetzt doch lieber 4 verbauen. 

Dazu habe ich mir folgende 2 Aufbaumöglichkeiten gedacht:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist es außerdem sinnvoll die Subwoofer von den beiden weiteren Lautsprechern räumlich abzutrennen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem Druck von den  Subwoofern bin ich sowieso noch nicht zufrieden. Kann man den irgendwie verstärken?

Außerdem habe ich überlegt die beiden kleinen Koax Lautsprecher durch Breitbandlautsprecher zu ersetzen. Macht das Sinn?


----------



## Flipbo219 (18. Februar 2016)

Ich habe mich bei dem Lautsprecher nun doch für einen ganz anderen Aufbau entschieden.
Da ich so eine Kiste nicht immer im Zimmer rumstehen habe möchte habe ich mich für die Maße der Ikea-Kisten für die Viereckigen Regale entschieden (330mm*330mm*380mm). Somit kann ich ihn immer ins Regal räumen wenn er nicht gebraucht wird.

Als Holz habe ich mir heute 16mm starkes MDF zuschneiden lassen. 
Nach etwas Arbeit bin ich nun soweit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beiden Subwoofer bzw. die Seitenwände werde ich etwas eingerückt einbauen, damit ich die Maße einhalten kann und ich noch ein Gitter o.ä. als Schutz drüber machen kann. 

Allerdings werde ich den Verstärker nicht direkt an die Komponenten anschließen. 
Die Verstärkerkabel werde ich erst einmal auf der Rückseite herausführen und mit Bananensteckern versehen.

Denn auf der Rückseite habe ich ein paar Kabelverbindungen (oder wie auch immer die Teile heißen...) angebracht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Der hintere Griff ist leider etwas schief. Muss ich nochmal neu befestigen. )

Somit halte ich mir die Möglichkeit offen einen anderen Verstärker bzw. Musikquelle anzuschließen.


----------



## PrincePaul (20. Februar 2016)

Sieht doch schon mal nicht so schlecht aus 
Habe auch soetwas in der Art vor.
Soll ebenfalls eine kleine Box werden, die man auch mal irgendwo für son Kurztrip mitnehmen kann oder auch als Küchenlautsprecher genutzt werden kann.

Wenn man jetzt so einen normalen 3 Wege Auto-LS nimmt wie z,B, diesen Pioneer: TS-G1 33i | Pioneer
, braucht man dann noch eine Frequenzweiche, also hat der LS quasi 6 Anschlüsse oder ist diese intern Verbaut und der LS hat nur zwei normale Anschlüsse?


Klanglich soll das ganze am Ende nix besonderes können... also dachte ich mir einfach so ein Bluetooth Modul zu kaufen:
APT-X Bluetooth 4.  Audio Receiver Board Wireless Stereo Music Module iPhone PC | eBay

+

eine Endstufe aus einem Auto. Läuft beides mit 12V und lässt sich einfach verbinden.

Oder einfach so ein Modul:
TDA7492P 5 W+5 W Wireless Bluetooth 4.  Audio Receiver Digital Amplifier Board | eBay

bei dem Bluetooth und AMP direkt auf einer Platine sind (auf jedenfall deutlich kleiner und nur 2€ teurer)

Was meint ihr?
Hat die Autoendstufe irgendwelche Vorteile?
Sie ist DEUTLICH größer, aber ob man aus so günstigen Lautsprechern "klanglich" (wenn man dieses Wort überhaupt in den Mund nehmen kann, bei so einem Projekt xD) einen hörbaren unterschied rausholen kann, ist fraglich.

Stromverbrauch wäre vermutlich auch deutlich höher bei der Autoendstufe.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Februar 2016)

Wie wäre es mit nem Rasberry Pi + Hifiberry Amp oder iQaudio Amp? 2x20W reichen allemal und ist zusammen so klein, dass man es locker in der Box unterbringen kann.

Ich habe sowas gerade in Arbeit und wenns fertig ist wirds mein neues Küchenradio. Allerdings werde ich dafür natürlich einen vernünftigen Lautsprecher nehmen - es soll ja auch nach was klingen!


----------



## PrincePaul (20. Februar 2016)

ja das ist klar bei dir 
Bei mir muss es selber nichts können, da ich vom Handy aus hauptsächlich Podcasts etc. abspielen möchte. Da muss also kein Raspberry rein.
BT reicht voll und ganz.

Es stellt sich halt nur die Frage ob lieber diese Minilösung oder doch das einzel BT Modul und dieses antike Teil hier als Verstärker:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der erste Gedanke war halt was zu nutzen, was eh schon im Keller rumliegt, dann habe ich habe die Platine gefunden, die schon beides integriert hat.
Bei den späteren LS wird es vermutlich klanglich keine Unterschied machen ob all in one Lösung oder BT Modul & Lila JET Sound 


Wie sieht das mit der Frequenzweiche bei so nem 3 Wege Autolautsprecher aus, ist die im LS verbaut oder braucht man die trotzdem?


----------



## deRopA (20. Februar 2016)

Um ehrlich zu sein würde ich dir lieber raten hier zu fragen. Da bauen Leute Stereo-Lautsprecher für sehr viel Geld und weit weit komplizierter.

Du musst wissen welche Maße die Lautsprecher haben.
zb wie hier:
Speaker Detail | Eminence Speaker
Qts, fs, Vas und Xmax. (ich glaub noch Qms)


----------



## PrincePaul (20. Februar 2016)

Ok, danke für die Links, werde da mal reinschauen.

Hab mir jetzt das kombimodul bestellt, wenn man BT Modul und nen externen Verstärker verwendet gibts wohl öfters Störgeräusche...
Weiß eh nicht so genau ob die Endstufe überhaupt noch funktioniert.


----------



## lepathie (20. Februar 2016)

Einfach mal auf YouTube nachschauen, habe da selbst mal ein Video zu gesehen.


----------



## JPW (20. Februar 2016)

PA-Box to go - September 2015 - Lautsprecherbau-Magazin 2015 | Lautsprecherbau

Wenn man keine Teile über hat, würde ich direkt einen Bausatz nehmen der Sinn macht.


----------



## deRopA (20. Februar 2016)

Ehrlich zu sein braucht man weit mehr Ahnung und Sachen als nur eine Box zusammen zuschrauben und hoffen dass die wie 500€ Lautsprecher klingen werden.
Man muss beachten auf wie viel HZ du den BR machst usw ich wollte mir auch was zusammenbauen aber am ende schaffst du es vielleicht einen Lautsprecher zu bauen das mit einem 50€ Lautsprecher aufnehmen kann.

Wenn du für PC willst:
nuPro A-100
nuPro A-200
nuPro A-300

Gebraucht gibt es die bestimmt auch


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Februar 2016)

Die Gehäuseauslegung für nen Lautsprecher ist nicht wild, das kann jeder schnell machen, zumindest solange man Bassreflex oder geschlossen bauen will. Kritisch und für den Laien fast unlösbar ist es eine Weiche zu entwickeln. Ohne Erfahrung, idealerweise ner Simulationssoftware (Boxsim kostet nix), Messtechnik und Geduld geht da nix. Interessanterweise wird es von vielen umgekehrt gesehen und im Gehäuse die meisten Schwierigkeiten gesehen...

Ein Bausatz ist daher immer die beste Basis für so ein Projekt. Da hat sich jemand die Arbeit gemacht, der es kann und man kann recht einfach nen guten Lautsprecher bauen. Wer es dennoch nicht sein lassen kann, der sollte sich nach nem geeigneten Breitbänder umsehen. Da ist der Aufwand mit der Weiche nicht so hoch und zur Not läuft das Ding auch ohne.

Verstärkerseitig kann ich noch die Sure Teile empfehlen. Class D für kleine Münze. Qualität passt und mit ein wenig Bastelei hat man mehr als anständige Verstärker da stehen.


----------



## soth (20. Februar 2016)

Ich möchte ja niemandem zu Nahe treten, aber vielleicht sollte man den ein oder anderen Vorschlag beherzigen.
Der derzeitige Lösungsansatz hat etwas von "Stopfen wir alles irgendwie in eine Kiste!". Ein 230 V Verstärker in einer portablen Box zusammen mit einer Fertigweiche und 2 Koaxen die auf das selbe (viel zu kleine) Volumen spielen wie 2 Tieftöner ...


----------



## deRopA (20. Februar 2016)

Man kann staunen was sich manche Leute zusammenbauen, dass sind meist die Leute die mal damit sehr lange gearbeitet haben. Ich hab mit einer Person geschrieben die ca 45-50 Jahre alt war und bis heute (wahrscheinlich) baut er Lautsprecher für sich selber. Das was er kann ist einfach unglaublich er rechnet die meisten Sachen im Kopf. Das sind auch meist die Leute die diese ganzen Internetseiten mit Setups und Bauplänen bereichern.

Meine Meinung ist.. wenn eine Internetseite sehr ultra hübsch ist.. ist es meistens Müll was da ist.
Die echten Internetseiten wo man sehr viel gutes findet sehen meist so aus:

Strassacker: Lautsprecher - Boxen - Selbstbau
Magazin | Lautsprecherbau
http://www.speaker-online.de
Hellsound - Onlineshop: Lautsprecher, Weichenbauteile und Zubehor fur HiFi- und Car-HiFi-Selbstbau und Reparatur.

Ich hatte noch andere Seiten  warte ich Poste die gleich auch.

Strassacker: Lautsprecherbausätze (Lautsprecherboxen-Bausätze) und Lautsprecherlösungen
http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/ScanSpeak-3W-Discovery.htm
http://www.daytonaudio.com/index.php/nd105-4-4-aluminum-cone-midbass-driver-4-ohm.html <- Lautsprecher sehr interessant


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Februar 2016)

Die geposteten Seiten werden nicht von irgendwelchen Hobbyisten mit Inhalt gefüllt, sondern von mehr oder weniger professionellen Entwicklern der Vertriebe, Hersteller und Fachzeitschriften. Die leben alle davon - unabhängig wie hübsch die Seite gemacht wurde.

Abgesehen davon wäre ich sehr skeptisch, wenn jemand behauptet das meiste im Kopf zu rechnen. Damit kann man allenfalls Anhaltswerte ermitteln. Ums Messen und simulieren kommt man aber, wenns gut werden soll nicht herum. Die Jungs mit den "nicht so hübschen Seiten" machen das auch so.


----------



## deRopA (20. Februar 2016)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die geposteten Seiten werden nicht von irgendwelchen Hobbyisten mit Inhalt gefüllt, sondern von mehr oder weniger professionellen Entwicklern der Vertriebe, Hersteller und Fachzeitschriften. Die leben alle davon - unabhängig wie hübsch die Seite gemacht wurde.
> 
> Abgesehen davon wäre ich sehr skeptisch, wenn jemand behauptet das meiste im Kopf zu rechnen. Damit kann man allenfalls Anhaltswerte ermitteln. Ums Messen und simulieren kommt man aber, wenns gut werden soll nicht herum. Die Jungs mit den "nicht so hübschen Seiten" machen das auch so.



Mach das mal seid 35 Jahren.. dann wirst du dran glauben wenn der Herr seid 35 Jahren sich mit Zahlen beschäftigt, Tag für Tag. Jeden Tag zählen dann kannste mir glauben schenken das er weit schneller rechnet als ich das ist sicher.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Februar 2016)

deRopA schrieb:


> Mach das mal seid 35 Jahren.. dann wirst du dran  glauben wenn der Herr seid 35 Jahren sich mit Zahlen beschäftigt, Tag  für Tag. Jeden Tag zählen dann kannste mir glauben schenken das er weit  schneller rechnet als ich das ist sicher.



Zunächst bezweifel ich mal ganz stark, dass er mit 10 angefangen hat und das er, wenn er Boxen für sich selbst baut sich mit dem Thema und den Zahlen Tag für Tag beschäftigt... Es sei den er ist Schloßbesitzer und muss hunderte von Zimmern mit Hifi füllen...

Ich beschäftige mich jetzt auch schon ne ganze Weile mit dem Thema (bin aber zugegeben 2-3 Jahre jünger als er offenbar) und ich sehe nicht, wie man im Kopf etwas rechnen kann für das es keine simplen Formeln gibt. 

Überschlägig kann man das eine oder andere aus der Erfahrung ableiten, zumindest wenn es um so triviale Dinge wie die Gehäusedimensionierung geht, Zudem kann man sicher bei den Startwerten einer Weichenauslegung grob abschätzen wo es hingehen wird. Aber das ist dann nur der Start für die Entwicklung. Da heißt es entweder simulieren, messen und hören, oder bauen, verwerfen, neu bauen usw. und zwischendrin immer messen und hören.

Klar kann man darauf auch verzichten, aber dann wirds halt nicht wirklich gut - nicht mal naja.


----------



## PrincePaul (21. Februar 2016)

deRopA schrieb:


> Ehrlich zu sein braucht man weit mehr Ahnung und Sachen als nur eine Box zusammen zuschrauben und hoffen dass die wie 500€ Lautsprecher klingen werden



Das möchte ja auch keiner. Eigentlich möchte ich bzw. der TE soweit ich das gesehen habe auch, einfach nur ne Box mit der man MAL Musik hören kann wenn man unterwegs ist, die einfach nur lauter ist als das Handy und natürlich auch eine klangverbesserung darstellt. Das man in diesem Preissegment nix audiophiles erwarten kann sollte klar sein und ist auch gar nicht gefordert....

Dafür hat man ja noch ein richtiges Soundsystem, hoffe ich zumindest 

Aber so ein Bausatz für 275€ macht überhaupt keinen Sinn, wenn man das gar nicht so oft nutzt. Auf dem Campingplatz interessiert den Klang auch keinen und die Küche ist ja sowieso ein SUUPER Raum für vernünftigen Stereo Ton  
Den BT AMP hab ich ja jetzt schon bestellt, dazu werden vermutlich ein paar 3 Wege Autolautsprecher kommen und wenn das "geschlossene" bzw. eigentlich wollte ich versuchein ein Bass-Reflex Gehäuse zu bauen ungefähr von der Größe passt reicht mir das. Ich wollte auch eigentlich nicht stumpf eine Box bauen, sondern den LS in irgendetwas stylisches, was man sich halt auch gut hinstellen kann einbauen.

Werde mich mit der Volumenberechnung demnächst noch mal befassen... hab ja eh einen Monat Zeit bis das Bluetooth Teil aus CHINA kommt


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Februar 2016)

Warum nimmst du einen 3-Wege Autolautsprecher, wenn du für wenig Geld einen Breitbänder bekommen kannst, der wesentlich weniger Probleme macht, in der Weiche keine Trennungen sondern lediglich ggf. eine Anpassung an das Gehäuse benötigt und für den es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Bausätze gibt wo all das schon von jemandem gemacht wurde der sich damit auskennt (Alternativ kann man natürlich auch gerne einen Mehrwegebausatz nehmen...)? Selbst wenn du den dann modifizierst hast du eine vernünftige Basis und das Projekt ist nicht von vorneherein zum schlecht klingen verurteilt. 

Es mag dir zwar egal sein wie es auf dem Campingplatz klingt, aber wenn es das vernünftig tut, dann tuts ja auch niemandem weh, oder?
Und warum man in der Küche keinen halbwegs anständigen Klang haben sollte/möchte erschließt sich mir nicht - zumal wenn man es günstig haben kann. Die Elektronik für mein Küchenradio tut seit gestern, muss bloß noch die Schreinerarbeiten machen... Vielleicht schreib ich hier mal nen Thread dazu.


----------



## MetallSimon (21. Februar 2016)

Ich würde mich auch an einem schon vorhandenem Lautsprecher orientieren, z.B. einem der Cheaptricks:
Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente
Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente
Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente
Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Februar 2016)

Der ct269 funktioniert im Freien gar nicht...


----------



## PrincePaul (21. Februar 2016)

@Zappaesk: Ja mach mal nen Thread dazu. Bezüglich Küche: Weil die Küche oft ein sehr heller Klangraum ist, vermutlich durch einen großen Fliesenanteil etc.  Klar wenns es gut klingt zu einem angemessen Preis, dann immer her damit. Aber hier werden dann immer direkt so 200+ Kits vorgeschlagen und das ist einfach nicht der Sinn hinter so einer Aktion.

Die Kit´s, die MetallSimon vorgeschlagen hat sehen da schon deutlich besser aus.

Ich bin mir da noch total unschlüssig. Ansich klar, warum nicht so ein Breitbänder...
Auto LS war halt nur so der erste Gedanke, da man dort 3 Wege auf kleinstem Raum bzw. in einer Einheit hat.
zB. die hier: 25 WATT CLARION SRG1333R - 13cm Lautsprecher 3-Wege Koaxe BOXEN 13 mm AUTO PKW | eBay


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Februar 2016)

Schau mal hier, das ist auch interessant: Lautsprecher Shop | Breitbandlautsprecher | Lautsprecher Selbstbau

Warum willst du unbedingt 3 Wege? Das ist alles andere als trivial und mal im Ernst, die verlinkten Clarion Teile sind doch Elektroschrott!

Was die Küche angeht, so kann man ja passende Boxen für solche Klangräume bauen, wenn man da ein Problem hat. Ansonsten sollte man mal seine Küche überdenken, wenn es da hallig und hell klingt. Da wäre ja auch der Aufenthalt drin sehr unangenehm. Meine Küche hat jedenfalls überhaupt keine Fliesen (nicht deswegen) und ist von der Raumakustik erst mal unauffällig. Es geht mir aber auch nicht darum darin einen Top Sound zu haben, sondern eher darum mit wenig Aufwand einen ordentlichen, angenehmen Sound, so dass man darin beim Kochen und Vespern Radio und Musik hören kann ohne gleich aus den Ohren zu bluten.


----------



## PrincePaul (21. Februar 2016)

Ne muss ich nicht, war halt nur der erste Gedanke. Bin da total offen. Will halt aber auch nicht 100€ für die zwei LS denn ausgeben.
Küche überdenken ist schwierig / unnötig in ner Mietwohnung, da werde ich garantiert nichts ändern.

Hab ja noch ca. 1 Monat Zeit, werde mich erstmal durch die ganzen Links wühlen, die ihr hier gepostet habt.

Besser als die aktuelle Situation ists alle mal:
Iphone auf der Fensterbank und mit der LS Seite Richtung Fenster liegend


----------



## Flipbo219 (21. Februar 2016)

Guten Abend Zusammen 

Erst mal ein kleines Update Meinerseits. 
Die Box habe ich soweit fertig zusammengesetzt und funktioniert auch.
Hier nochmal ein paar Bilder:

Passt ins Kallax:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Rückseite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von Innen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich muss die Box noch lackiert und die Schrauben verspachtelt werden. 
Der Innenraum muss auch noch aufgeräumt werden und ein Loch für das AuxKabel gebohrt werden. 
Ein Freund hat mich noch empfohlen vielleicht ein bisschen Pyramidenstoff oder Steinwolle in die Ecken zu kleben. 





PrincePaul schrieb:


> Das möchte ja auch keiner. Eigentlich möchte ich bzw. der TE soweit ich das gesehen habe auch, einfach nur ne Box mit der man MAL Musik hören kann wenn man unterwegs ist, die einfach nur lauter ist als das Handy und natürlich auch eine klangverbesserung darstellt. Das man in diesem Preissegment nix audiophiles erwarten kann sollte klar sein und ist auch gar nicht gefordert....



Genau das war das beabsichtigte Ziel! 
Wenn ich Musik genießen will bleibe ich zu Hause und höre da. 
Danke das mich jemand verstanden hat. 

Trotz alledem nochmal einen fetten Dank an alle.  Auch die anderen Links die ihr gepostet hat fand ich sehr hilfreich. 
Ich vermute die aktuelle Box wird, bis sie Pfingsten in Einsatz ist sowieso noch 10x überarbeitet und einige Ausgaben getätigt. 

Allerdings muss ich trotzdem noch motzen .


soth schrieb:


> Ich möchte ja niemandem zu Nahe treten, aber vielleicht sollte man den ein oder anderen Vorschlag beherzigen.
> Der derzeitige Lösungsansatz hat etwas von "Stopfen wir alles irgendwie in eine Kiste!". Ein 230 V Verstärker in einer portablen Box zusammen mit einer Fertigweiche und 2 Koaxen die auf das selbe (viel zu kleine) Volumen spielen wie 2 Tieftöner ...


Was soll das heißen, den ein oder anderen Vorschlag zu beherzigen?
Die Vorschläge die kamen hingen alle mit Ausgaben im Bereich von ~100€ zusammen!
Und das war absolut nicht das, was ich mit meinem Projekt bezwecken wollte. 
Und natürlich musste ich einen 230V Verstärker mit in die Box nehmen, wenn ich das Ganze kompakt und direkt an Strom anschließbar halten wollte!
Außerdem will ich natürlich erst einmal mit dem an Material arbeiten was ich habe und ausprobieren. 
Ist doch wohl logisch oder? Geld ausgeben kann ich immer noch.  
Die Ausgaben bis jetzt belaufen sich schließlich erst auf läppische 26€.


----------



## soth (21. Februar 2016)

Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Was soll das heißen, den ein oder anderen Vorschlag zu beherzigen?


Zum Beispiel die Weiche nicht zu benutzen? Schon Zappaesk hat auf Bausätze hingewiesen und dort sowie anderswo gibt es nicht nur teure Vorschläge ...
Wieso hast du dir nicht die TSP der TT geschnappt und ein passendes Volumen simuliert? Beides wurde hier im Thread angesprochen.
Genauso wie die angesprochenen Verstärker. Im Threadtitel steht etwas von einem portablen Lautsprecher ... das bedeutet für die Meisten die Abwesenheit von Steckdosen.


----------



## Flipbo219 (21. Februar 2016)

Die Weiche habe ich erst einmal eingebaut weil ich nix anderes habe. Wenn ich was finde bzw. du mir eine empfehlen kannst schaue ich mir die gerne an.  

TSP der TT? Was soll das heißen?

Portabel heißt einfach nur Tragbar.
Tut mir Leid, wenn ich mich da unverständlich ausgedrückt habe, aber ich will 1. auch nicht dauernd eine Autobatterie mit mir rumschleppen und 2. muss das Ding auch mehrere Tage durchlaufen. Und da sehe ich einen festen Stromanschluss als bessere Alternative an. 

Wo ist denn dein Vorschlag mit der Party Box günstig? Da kaufe ich einen Bausatz für eine einzelne Box für 60 Euro und hab keinen Verstärker, geschweige denn die passende zweite Box. 

Da kann ich mir ja auch direkt den hier holen:
Bose ® SoundLink ® Mini II Bluetooth ® Lautsprecher carbon Bose ® SoundLink ® Mini II Bluetooth ® Lautsprecher carbon: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi
Will ich aber nicht.


----------



## soth (21. Februar 2016)

Wie bereits erwähnt wurde musst du die Weiche entwickeln, eine Fertigweiche taugt nicht.

TSP = Thiel-Small Parameter.

Zweite Box? Du willst Stereo hören? Das hast du bei deiner Box doch auch nicht realisiert. Die Mehrkosten sind mit 22 € doch sehr überschaubar.


----------



## Flipbo219 (22. Februar 2016)

Okay. Danke.


soth schrieb:


> Die Mehrkosten sind mit 22 € doch sehr überschaubar.


Die BG20 Party Box die zu verlinkt hast, kostet pro Box 60€. 
Wie verstehst du die 22€ Mehrkosten?


----------



## deRopA (22. Februar 2016)

Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Guten Abend Zusammen
> 
> Erst mal ein kleines Update Meinerseits.
> Die Box habe ich soweit fertig zusammengesetzt und funktioniert auch.
> ...



Welchen Sinn haben die Lautsprecher an den Seiten???


----------



## soth (22. Februar 2016)

Den BG20 bekommt man für 22 €. Holz für das Gehäuse brauchst du sowieso, den Bassreflexkanal kann man auch aus Holz bauen, Saugkreis (Weiche) und Bedämpfung zur Not weglassen. Die Mehrkosten gegenüber einer Konstruktion mit den vorhanden Teilen belaufen sich also auf ungefähr 22 €.


----------



## Flipbo219 (22. Februar 2016)

Sooo, jetzt verstehe ich dich. 
Du redest vom reinen Breitbandlautsprecher für 22€ korrekt? 

Finde ich schon mal sehr interessant. Auch mit der Party Box Konstruktion.


----------



## soth (22. Februar 2016)

Ich rede von den Mehrkosten gegenüber der Verwurstelung von deinen Teilen, ja.

Der BG20 wird gerne für solche Konstruktionen wie hier verwendet, weil er günstig und der Kennschalldruckpegel relativ hoch ist. Der Maximalpegel geht in Ordnung, er kommt ausreichend tief und der Frequenzgang ist auch einigermaßen sauber.
Wenn es unbedingt günstig sein muss ist das Ding schon okay.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Februar 2016)

Der BG20 genießt einen geradezu legendären Ruf und ist in einer Handvoll Selbstbauklassikern (z.B. ct230) verbaut.


----------



## Flipbo219 (22. Februar 2016)

Das klingt doch schon mal vielversprechend.  
Dann werde ich mir im März mal einen solchen bestellen. Danke hierfür. 
Genau solche Ideen habe ich mir gewünscht. 
Auch wenn ich nicht verstehe wieso soth die ganze Zeit so gehässig mir gegenüber ist. . . Aber egal. 

Ich gebe dann noch mal Feedback im März, wenn ich den BG20 in den Händen halte. 

Lg Philipp


----------



## soth (22. Februar 2016)

Gehässig, das würde sich dann anders lesen. 

Die Herangehensweise und Billigmentalität kann ich allerdings beim besten Willen nicht verstehen. Ich bin mir nichteinmal sicher ob ich sie verstehen möchte.


----------



## PrincePaul (22. Februar 2016)

Ja bin da mal gespannt, denn hole ich mir auch so einen.

Hat jemand nen Schaltplan für eine passende Weiche, bzw. die wäre doch nur zum Verändern des Klangbildes und um schwächen des LS auszubessern, richtig?

Welches Material nutzt man dann am besten zur Auskleidung?

Habt ihr noch nen schnellen Link für die Volumenberechnung?
Auf der Herstellerseite steht ja 30 l als Empfehlung...

Werde das Ganze Projekt mit einem Holzfass realisieren, es geht also ca. um 5-7 l, kleiner würde man das innere aber ja immer noch bekommen.
Aber nicht mal annähernd in Richtung 30


Sehe gerade ein Außenmaß von 205, muss erstmal messen, für meine Anwendung könnte der etwas groß sein...


----------



## max310kc (22. Februar 2016)

Ich fürchte das Volumen ist für den BG20 viel zu klein, da fällt der ja schon bei 150Hz ab. Zum berechnen kannst du zB "Boxsim" verwenden.


----------



## soth (22. Februar 2016)

Bei 5-7 l braucht man sich über den BG20 gar keine Gedanken machen, das wird nichts.

Zwecks Volumenberechnung empfiehlt sich für Visaton z.B.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Als  Tipp kann ich jedem dens interessiert *Boxsim* von Visaton empfehlen.


Daneben gibt es noch viele andere mehr oder weniger mächtige Simulationstools. AJHorn und Hornresponse um nur mal zwei zu nennen.


----------



## PrincePaul (22. Februar 2016)

Ja ging mir nur um eine grobe Volumenberechnung, sodass es ungefähr passt.
Werde am Wochenede mal genau schauen wieviel Liter das Fass hat.

Denke der BG20 hätte schon vom außendurchmesser nicht hinein gepasst.

Gedacht hatte ich halt das Fass liegend auf auf einem Gestell, muss mir da noch was schickes und filigranes überlegen...
Denn in den einen Deckel den LS evtl. mit Bassreflexrohr und in den anderen Deckel den BT + AMP, sodass man dann dort noch ein paar Knöpfe und Schalter anbringen kann.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Februar 2016)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Schaltplan für eine passende Weiche, bzw. die wäre doch nur zum Verändern des Klangbildes und um schwächen des LS auszubessern, richtig?



Passend für was? Solange du kein Gehäuse hast kannst du keine passende Weiche "finden". Die Weiche, das / die Chassis und das Gehäuse gehören immer zusammen. Eine Weiche - im Falle eines einzelnen Breitbänders ists ja keine wirkliche Weiche - sorgt für das Zusammenspiel der einzelnen Komponenten. Das hat mit Schwächen erst mal nix zu tun, sondern mit Akustik. Das Gehäuse verbiegt der Frequenzgang auf verschiedene Arten (vor allem die Schallwandbreite sorgt für den sog. Baffle Step). Zum Teil nutzt man das uns zum Teil bügelt man es besser weg.

Für Anfänger ist das reichlich komplex und eigentlich auch nicht zu stemmen, deswegen nochmal der Tipp, such dir nen Bauvorschlag und bau den nach. Da ist die Erfolgsaussicht bei knapp 100% und rumexperimentieren kannst du mit dem auch, wenn er mal als Basis steht.

Lautsprecher Partybox
Da baut jemand ne Partykiste mit nem BG20 - wie gut die ist? Keine Ahnung, aber definitiv besser als alles was du dir so ganz ohne Kenntnis aus den Fingern saugen kannst!


----------



## PrincePaul (22. Februar 2016)

Das war auf den BG20 bezogen, aber der kommt ja jetzt auf keinen Fall zum Einsatz, nachdem die Volumenempfehlung auf 30 Liter hinausläuft und der mit 8" relativ groß ist.

Gibt es denn einen ähnlichen Breitband LS für 5-7 L?
Der BG 17 z.B. benötigt ja auch direkt irgendwas im Bereich von 20-30l je nach Anwendung.

Ob das ein BR Gehäuse oder ein GG wird ist mir eigentlich egal. Ist halt fraglich ob Bassreflex baulich in einem Fass möglich ist.

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen... es soll KEIN klangwunder werden. Ich habe "gute" LS zum Musik hören... es geht nur um eine relativ kleine Box bzw. in dem Fall ein Fass, dass man sich auch als Deko Artikel hinstellen kann.
Welche denn in der Küche vielleicht 30 min am Tag Musik abspielt und die man mal mitnehmen kann auf nem Kurzurlaub oder so. Dabei soll es sich besser anhören als Handy direkt und auch als soetwas hier:
Edifier International Portable AA Batteries Bluetooth Speaker iF335BT Bric Connect

Bei so einem Andwendungszweck gebe ich keine 100€ aus.

Für LS und evtl. die nötige Frequenzweiche will ich zusammen maximal 40€ ausgeben.

Bei dem BT & AMP Modul, welches ich jetzt bestell hab kann man denn sowieso easy zwischen Netzteil und einem Akku Pack wechseln.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Februar 2016)

Breitbänder gibts wie Sand am Meer. In der Größe sind vermutlich 4" Teile am Besten geeignet. Tang Band hat z.B. gefühlt 100 verschiedene 4" Breitbänder am Start. Bausätze dazu gibts z.B. bei oaudio.de oder eben beim Strassacker (die haben eh alles...)


----------



## PrincePaul (22. Februar 2016)

Alles klar, danke.
Schaue ich mal vorbei, werde im nächsten Schritt erstmal das Fass vermessen.. hab das leider gerade nicht hier.
Tang Band sieht auch schon mal cool aus


----------



## PrincePaul (23. Februar 2016)

Was sagt ihr zu diesem hier:
Lautsprecher Shop | Tang Band W4-655 | Lautsprecher Selbstbau

Liest sich für mich vielversprechend.
Soweit ich das verstanden habe ist VAS nichts mit dem eigenltichen Gehäusevolumen zutun, sondern mit der Membran, aber hier hat jemand ein Gehäuse für das Chassis gebaut und das hat genau 6,3l.
CT218 Baßreflex


----------



## Flipbo219 (23. Februar 2016)

So. Ich habe heute Abend noch ein bisschen rumexperimentiert und bin auch zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass das was ich gebaut habe doch Mist ist. 
Da kann ich genauso gut meine alten Logitech x-230 mitnehmen und gut wäre.

Nachdem ich den Deckel zugeschraubt habe und mal mit angeschlossenen Subwoofern und ausgestöpselt gehört habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich die Lautsprecher doch extrem gegenseitig beeinflussen. War mir so echt nicht bewusst. 
Die kleinen MacAudio bringen die Subwoofer dazu mitzuschwingen und auch im Großen und Ganzen bin ich nicht zufrieden wenn ich daneben meine Anlage anmache. 

Da ist mit mir doch etwas der Bastler durchgegangen. 

Meine Freundin hat mir sowieso noch die Frage gestellt, wo die Kiste was mit handlich zu tun hat. Kann ich ihr nicht verübeln die Frage bei dem Gewicht...

Also noch mal auf Null zurück und das Holz im Sommer verfeuern. 

Ich werde mir jetzt also erst nochmal Gedanken zu Größe und Gewicht machen müssen - Also was einer handlichen Kiste entspricht. 
Die DB20 werden da vermutlich auch wieder rausfallen, weil die ja prinzipiell auch zu groß sind. 
Den Verstärker würde ich allerdings trotzdem erstmal noch behalten. Die restlichen Lautsprecher stelle ich mal bei eBay rein.

Edit:

Bin jetzt noch auf den Thread hier gestoßen. 
Vermutlich werde ich doch noch den Verstärker austauschen gegen einen von Lepy/ Lepai und es wird definitiv auf Breitbandlautsprecher herauslaufen. 
Die Frage ist jetzt natürlich nur noch wie groß..


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Februar 2016)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu diesem hier:
> Lautsprecher Shop | Tang Band W4-655 | Lautsprecher Selbstbau
> 
> Liest sich für mich vielversprechend.
> ...



Langsam wirds!

Den W4-655 nutze ich auch für mein gerade im Werden befindliche Küchenradio...


----------



## PrincePaul (23. Februar 2016)

Im GG oder mit Bassreflex?

Sobald ich das Gehäuse ausgemessen habe, könnte man doch auch bestimmt easy eine passende Schaltung dazu bauen oder?
Muss sagen, dass diese Programme nicht wirklich benutzerfreundlich zu nutzen sind 

Du hast denn auch nur diesen einen LS drin oder noch weitere dazu?


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Februar 2016)

Vermutlich mit Bassreflex, mal sehen...

Welche Programme? Boxsim ist z.B. recht benutzerfreundlich und eigentlich selbsterklärend.Zur Not einfach so bauen wie in der Vorlage und auch die Schaltung verwenden. Das ist narrensicher!


----------



## PrincePaul (24. Februar 2016)

Also du hast trotz Breitbänder noch eine Frequenzweiche verbaut,  richtig?
Kann man dem LS damit noch eine Art Richtung mitgeben, also ob er eher für elektronische Musik oder sagen wir mal klassische Musik geeignet sein soll?

Du wirst dein Projekt ja auf jedenfall vor mir fertig haben, denn sehen wir ja ob lieber GG oder ob Bassreflex funktioniert.




Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist jetzt natürlich nur noch wie groß..



Wie viel Liter hat deine Holzbox denn? Die sah ja schon relativ groß aus.


----------



## Flipbo219 (24. Februar 2016)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Wie viel Liter hat deine Holzbox denn? Die sah ja schon relativ groß aus.



Wenn ich mich jetzt auf die schnelle nicht verrechnet habe 30 Liter. 

Außenmaße 330*330*380. Innenmaße 298*298*348.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Februar 2016)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Also du hast trotz Breitbänder noch eine Frequenzweiche verbaut,  richtig?
> Kann man dem LS damit noch eine Art Richtung mitgeben, also ob er eher für elektronische Musik oder sagen wir mal klassische Musik geeignet sein soll?



Ich werde bestimmt meine Lautsprecher nicht mittels Weiche für ne bestimmte Musik trimmen! Halbwegs linear passt schließlich immer! Die Weiche dient in erster Linie dazu die gröbsten Frequenzgangfehler der Box zu beseitigen. Die kommen typischerweise vom Chassis selber und natürlich durch die Geometrie der Schallwand. Ohne Weiche laufen die allerwenigsten Boxen vernünftig.



PrincePaul schrieb:


> Du wirst dein Projekt ja auf jedenfall vor mir fertig haben, denn sehen wir ja ob lieber GG oder ob Bassreflex funktioniert.



Da würde ich nicht drauf wetten, ich habe gerade andere Dinge im Kopf und einen stressigen Job...

Aber um zu sehen ob ne CB oder Bassreflex funktioniert brauche ich nicht fertig zu werden. Es tut natürlich beides!


----------



## PrincePaul (25. Februar 2016)

Gut denn werde ich es erstmal komplett ohne Weiche und als geschlossene Box bauen.
Mal schaun wie sich das anhört. Später ändern geht denn ja easy.


----------



## PrincePaul (27. Februar 2016)

So ungefähr solls aussehn:

*
Bass Reflex:
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Geschlossenes Gehäuse:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Finde den Tang Bang W4-657 mit Aluminium Membran passender, aber laut oaudio braucht man da höchstwahrscheinlich ne Frequenzweiche damit der als Breitband LS durchgeht.

Oder wäre der auch eine passende Alternative zum W4 655?


----------



## Zappaesk (27. Februar 2016)

Viel wichtiger wie die Farbe der Membran ist ja, ob der mit dem zur Verfügung stehenden Volumen gut hinkommt. Für ne CB ist es vermutlich ziemlich reichlich dimensioniert.

Um ne Weiche wirst du, wenns einigermaßen ausgewogen spielen soll so oder so nicht herum kommen. So reizvoll das Gehäuse sein mag, ne fertige Weiche bzw. nen Bausatz dafür bekommst du halt nicht. Damit heißt es dann entweder ohne Weiche leben, oder selbst eine basteln - bißle Messtechnik und ne gut gefüllte Bastelkiste und los gehts!


----------



## PrincePaul (27. Februar 2016)

Hatte noch keine Möglichkeit ums zu Überprüfen aber zwischen 5 und 6 Litern wirds wohl sein.
Naja bei OAudio wird der 655 als "*Die Perfektion im 10 cm Bereich...- Es gibt keinen 10 cm Lautsprecher der mit dem W4-655 mithalten kann. Weder im Preis noch bei der Performance.*" bezeichnet und der 657 soll wohl erst mit entsprechender Entzerrung als Breitbänder funktionieren. Deshalb frage ich... 

Ausmessen werde ich da selber gar nichts, kaufe mir dafür ja nicht extra Messmikros etc. Das soll soweit schon ganz gut von Haus aus funktionieren.


----------



## Zappaesk (27. Februar 2016)

Ob ne Entzerrung notwendig ist hat nicht nur mit dem Chassis zu tun, sondern eben auch mit dem Gehäuse. Klar kann man auch ohne hören - immer.

Und wenn OAudio den 655 als das Tollste auf dem Markt bezeichnet, dann iast das in erster Linie Marketing. Der ist gut, aber eben nicht alternativlos, sowohl bei Tang Band selbst , als auch bei deren Wettbewerber gibts richtig gute Breitbänder in der Größe die nicht 655 heißen...


----------



## PrincePaul (27. Februar 2016)

Naja man findet halt kaum Vergleiche zwischen den beiden. In einem HiFi Forum hatte ich auch gelesen das der 657 kein wirklicher Breitbänder ist. Aber da schreibt sowieso jeder was anderes. Mal schaun was ich denn da nehme...
Wie sieht das eigentlich mit den Dämmmatten aus?  Wie ist da am besten vorzugehen?
Werde da mal so ne Matte Noppenschaumstoff mitbestellen.


----------



## PrincePaul (27. Februar 2016)

Habe mir da mal was zusammen geklickt, nur was sagt einem das aus. Ausführliche Erklärungen gibt es dazu ja auch nirgends 

Auf welche Frequenz hin optimiert man am besten, wenn der Hauptaugenmerk auf Musikwiedergabe liegt?

Überall wo man schaut stehen sowieso andere Kenndaten zum Chassis, also ob so eine Simulation wirklich eine Hilfe ist...



In den Frequenzen unter 30Hz wird auch der maximale Membranhub überschritten wenn ich das richtig sehe.


----------



## PrincePaul (29. Februar 2016)

@Flipbo219: Hast du dich jetzt schon für ein Chassis entschieden?

Werde mir jetzt die Tage folgendes bestellen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bassreflex-Rohr werde ich so auch erstmal testen, aber vermutlich auf um und bei 10 cm kürzen.


----------



## Flipbo219 (1. März 2016)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> @Flipbo219: Hast du dich jetzt schon für ein Chassis entschieden?



Leider noch nicht. Ich hatte die letzten Tage absolut keine Zeit mich damit zu beschäftigen. 

Deine Fassidee sieht aber schon mal super aus . Gefällt mir. 
Weiß jetzt nicht ob ich es überlesen habe, aber wie bzw. wo schließt du dann Verstärker/Input etc an? 
Eine Bluetooth Lösung würde ja gut zu dem Fass passen finde ich. 

Dein Warenkorb sieht schon gut aus. Ich denke, dass ich mich daran auch orientieren werde.


----------



## PrincePaul (1. März 2016)

Hab mir bei ebay son billig AMP BT Modul bestellt.
Das kommt einfach ins innere der Box und kann dann einfach mit einem normalen 2A 12V Netzteil gespeist werden, bzw. wenn man will auch mit einem Akku Pack.
Stecker und Schalter kommen denn einfach auf die Rückseite, sodass man sie nicht direkt sieht und den Rest ins Innere.

Es stand auch noch zur Wahl nur ein BT Modul und einen externen Verstärker, aber da kann es wohl gern mal zu Störgeräuschen kommen.

TDA7492P 5W*2 Wireless Bluetooth 4. Audio Receiver Digital Amplifier Board AUX | eBay
Hat auch noch nen AUX Anschluss, zusätzlich zum Bluetooth.


Ob der Noppenschaumstoff so richtig ist, weiß ich nicht, werde das Fass einfach damit auskleiden und gucken wie es klingt 
Und auch ob die Simulation so gescheit ist ... KEINE AHNUNG


----------



## Hänschen (1. März 2016)

Du könntest ins Hifi-Forum einen Thread posten und fragen ob dir jemand die Box berechnen kann ...


----------



## PrincePaul (1. März 2016)

Du meinst HiFi-Forum - größte deutsche Community für Unterhaltungselektronik ?
Hatte ich auch schon überlegt, wollte da jetzt aber kein extra Account machen und hatte gehofft, dass auch hier die Cracks unterwegs sind 

Das Design muss sich doch noch mal ändern, da BR Rohr und CHassis nicht auf die selbe Seite passen.
Sprich vorn Chassis und hinten das Rohr, angeblich soll das ja eh besser klingen...

Das Rohr muss dann außermittig angebracht werden, richtig?


----------



## Zappaesk (1. März 2016)

Das Rohr kann natürlich mittig angebracht werden, warum denn nicht?


----------



## PrincePaul (1. März 2016)

Weiß ich nicht mehr, hatte ich am Wochenende in einem der tausend Threads die ich mir reingezogen habe mal so aufgeschnappt.
Ist es also egal wo das BR Rohr hinkommt?

Und wie schaut das mit dem Schaumstoff aus?
Das Fass einfach von innen mit Noppenschaumstoff auskleiden und dann erstmal schaun wies klingt oder wie ist da so die herangehensweise?
Zwischen Magnet-Ende und BR Rohr Ende sind nur ca 50 mm...ob das gut geht?!
(Wenn der W4 655 ca. 80mm Einbautiefe hat)


----------



## Zappaesk (1. März 2016)

Wo das Rohr hinkommt ist prinzipiell mal egal. Es funktioniert überall. Das Ergebnis ist aber nicht überall gleich. Vorne platziert kommt noch ein Schwung Mittelton mit raus, der durchaus mess- und hörbar den Klang beeinflussen kann. Hinten kommt der auch raus, strahlt aber nicht so stark nach vorne und stört deshalb nicht, dafür ist der Bass tendentiell leiser... Alles kein Beinbruch und bei den Unwägbarkeiten deines Projekts völlig vernachlässigbar.

Dämpfung muss man ausprobieren. Der Bereich vor dem Rohr muss frei bleiben, sonst fehlt Bass. Ansonsten nicht übertreiben, das kostet Lebendigkeit... einfach anhören!


----------



## PrincePaul (1. März 2016)

Alles klar, ich bestell das morgen erstmal alles.
Gedacht war erstmal ein BR Rohr 35er Durchmesser und 100mm Länge

Jetzt hab ich gerade das Fass gecheckt, sind 6 l Volumen, was ziemlich genau mit der BR Version der CT218 von Herrn Uibel passt.
Der hat auch nen W4 655 benutzt, leider die SA Variante, die es nicht mehr gibt.
Die C Variante braucht wohl ne andere Schaltung, hab ihn mal angeschrieben, evtl hat er das ja auch schon mit dem aktuellen W4 655 ausprobiert.

Er hat auch nen 45er Rohr mit 76mm Länge genutzt, was zu diesem Peak führt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab natürlich kein Plan davon und denke mal, dass das mit seiner Schaltung wieder ausgebügelt wird.
Aber so rein vom Diagramm her würde ich sagen ist die Kurve, die die früher startet und ohne diesen Peak läuft doch besser ist... oder ist es zu leise im Bereich von 70-200 Hz?


----------



## Hänschen (1. März 2016)

Leider musste ich aus Platzgründen mein Boxenbau-Hobby aufgeben und habe die ganze Literatur verkauft.
Da stand ziemlich genau drin wie man vorgehen muss.

Aber im Hifi-Forum sind Leute die haben voll den Durchblick ... Account machen dauert bestimmt nur 5 Minuten ...


----------



## PrincePaul (1. März 2016)

Ja hast wohl recht 
Bin schon aufm Weg ;D


----------



## PrincePaul (5. März 2016)

So das Fass ist komplett fertig gebaut, gerade noch bissl am Trocken 

Aber ganz ehrlich, auch der Pappkarton Ghetto Mod (innen gefüllt mit Schafwolle) klingt nicht gerade schlecht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist natürlich nur zum Einspielen und wird schnellstmöglich geändert, wenn das Fass trocken ist.


----------



## Flipbo219 (5. März 2016)

Super. Ist ja mal ne witzige Idee mit dem Pappkarton 😁

 Uploade mal bitte ein paar Bilder wenn du fertig bist!


----------



## PrincePaul (5. März 2016)

Ja ich wollte schon mal hören während das Fass noch die finalen Touchups bekommt.

Klar, Fotos kommen. Der Verstärker aus China ist natürlich noch nicht da und ich werde auch keine Frequenzweiche nutzen, zumindest erstmal.
Im Endeffekt hat mich der komplette Spaß 80€ gekostet und alles ist bei eBay erwerbbar.

Nachdem das Chassis gut eingehört ist werde ich noch mit verschiedenen Bassreflexrohr Längen experimentieren und auch mit der Dämmwolle.
Mal schaun wie sich das überhaupt verhält und wie sich das verändert.


Nochmal ne doofe Frage, aber vom + Kontakt des Chassis, gehts auch zum + Kontakt des Verstärkers oder?
Hab das gerade auch mal andersherum probiert, klingt jetzt nicht anders.


----------



## flx23 (5. März 2016)

wenn du plus und minus vertauscht bekommst du nur eine phasendrehung von180° rein. ansonsten ändert sich nix


----------



## PrincePaul (5. März 2016)

Nadenn 

So hier schon mal die erste Ladung Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PrincePaul (6. März 2016)

So hier das Zwischenergebnis, warte immernoch auf das BT & AMP Modul aus China, deshalb geht das Kabel auch noch nach außen zu einem normalen Verstärker.
Sobald das Modul da ist, kommt dort noch diese Hohlsteckerbuchse rein und das Kabel bleibt innerhalb des Fasses.

Hinten der Schalter mit der Kappe ist der Hauptschalter und die kleinen Pins bedienen Taster für Lauter/Leiser, Vor und Play/Pause am späteren AMP.
Der Deckel ist aber auch noch nicht festgeschraubt.. das kleine Loch rechts neben den Pins ist für einen AUX Anschluss, falls man nicht mit Bluetooth verbinden möchte.

Klanglich bin ich eigentlich super zufrieden, habe aber hier aktuell keinen Vergleich. Nächste Woche werde ich es aber hoffentlich gegen die Bric Connect von Edifier (90€) vergleichen können.

Bei dem Bass Reflexrohr hätte ich mir mehr erhofft, man hört keinen Unteschied, egal ob das Rohr drin ist oder draußen und auch egal ob das Rohr 145 oder 76 mm lang ist.
Man kann es sogar zuhalten und hört keine Veränderung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Farblich weiß ich auch noch nicht ganz, evtl lackiere ich die Edelstahlfüße nochmal matt schwarz und pinsel auch das restliche Holz noch in diesem dunkel braun... mal schaun.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. März 2016)

Sieht nicht schlecht aus das Ganze! Glückwunsch!



PrincePaul schrieb:


> Bei dem Bass Reflexrohr hätte ich mir mehr erhofft, man hört keinen Unteschied, egal ob das Rohr drin ist oder draußen und auch egal ob das Rohr 145 oder 76 mm lang ist.
> Man kann es sogar zuhalten und hört keine Veränderung..



Dann stimmt was nicht. Entweder mit deinen Ohren oder mit der Box! Ist alles luftdicht? Sieht nicht danach aus, eine Box muss aber unbedingt luftdicht sein, sonst wirde der Klang zum Glücksspiel und bei höheren Pegeln wird man Stömungsgeräusche hören.


----------



## PrincePaul (6. März 2016)

Ne noch nicht komplett, hinten kommt noch Dichtband um den Deckel, wenn es an den finalen Zusammenbau geht.
Die anderen Stecker und Bohrungen sind abgedichtet.

Ansonsten ists komplett dicht, hab das ding vor ein paar Tagen mit Wasser voll gemacht....


----------



## Zappaesk (6. März 2016)

Dicht muss es sein.

Anderes Thema, wieviel Dämmmaterial steckt denn drin? und wo? Wenn das vor dem Rohr liegt, dann wirkt das Rohr nicht. Die Mündung muss frei sein.


----------



## PrincePaul (6. März 2016)

Ja kommt denn, aktuell ist es so gut wie dicht 
Zwischen Chassis und Deckel vorne ist auch ein Dichtband.

Dämmaterial ist jetzt Schafwolle, da habe ein im Moment nur eine Lage hinein gelegt, sodass das Fass komplett ausgekleidet ist.
Vor dem Bass Reflexrohr ists alerdings frei. Evtl mach ich da auch noch bisschen mehr rein, kann ich denn ja noch testen. 
Ist aber schon fast voll das Fass.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JPW (6. März 2016)

Dämmaterial gibt es nur viel zu viel oder viel zu wenig. Dann hört man eine Verschlechterung.

Die Empfehlung ist einfach locker füllen Rohr freilassen und zur not bisschen ausprobieren.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. März 2016)

Nö, an der falschen Stelle kann es auch sitzen.


----------



## PrincePaul (6. März 2016)

Also der Erfinder der CT218 BR meinte auch locker voll machen und das Rohr frei lassen.
Komplett ohne Dämmung hört sichs auch echt nicht schön an.

So wies jetzt ist werde ichs erstmal lassen und dann noch mal schauen ob voller eine verbesserung bringt oder nicht...je nach position des Bluetoothmoduls später.


----------



## Flipbo219 (6. März 2016)

Hey also das gefällt mir schon richtig gut! 
Bin jetzt auch schon auf der Suche ob Ich irgendwoher ein kleines Fässchen herbekomme. 
Die Füße würde ich um ehrlich zu sein gar nicht lackieren. 
Wie viel Liter hat deines jetzt? Bzw. welche Maße? Damit ich mich da ein wenig orientieren kann. 

Als Verstärker nimmst du solch einen korrekt:?
TDA7492P 5 W*2 Wireless Bluetooth 4.  Audio Receiver Digital Amplifier Board AUX | eBay

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe...  wie genau hast du die Taster für  Lauter/Leiser, Vor und Play/Pause gemacht mit den Schrauben?

Und den Schalter setzte du einfach zwischen das Stromkabel oder wie?

Auch wenn ich damit ein paar doofe Fragen habe, aber wäre super wenn du den Aufbau da ein wenig ausführlicher beschreiben könntest. 

Du setzt ja jetzt auch nur auf einen einzelnen Lautsprecher an einem Stereo-Verstärker (Wenn du den nimmst den ich oben verlinkt habe). Klingt das dann nicht irgendwie komisch wenn ein Lautsprecher fehlt? Ich weiß doofe Frage aber what shalls. 

Lg Philipp


----------



## PrincePaul (6. März 2016)

Ich schreibe das nochmal alles ausführlich sobald ich den Verstärker habe. Aber ja ich hab das Ding geordert, was du auch verlinkt hast... aus China dauert das ja immer etwas.
Obs das Teil wirklich bringt weiß ich also noch nicht, es gibt aber einige YT Videos dazu, z.B. das hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N3k9lWz48rw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dort siehst auch wie das mit den Schrauben gemacht ist.
Habs auch so ähnlich, nur das ich nochmal selber Taster auf ner kleinen Platte aufgebracht habe, die ich später an die Platine löte.
Ebenso ist das mit dem Hauptschalter, denn die Platine kommt schon mit einem Hauptschalter (die Platine bringt auch vor, zurück, play etc.), da werde ich einfach mit den Kabeln von meinem Hauptschalter dran gehen und diesen denn quasi brücken... da die Platine aber noch nicht den weg zu mir gefunden hat kann ich dazu auch noch nichts sagen. Also obs funktioniert oder so, bzw. wie man das genau machen kann oder muss. Kommt denn aber noch 

Ich bezweifel auch noch das vor und zurück bzw. play überhaupt funktionieren mit nem Iphone als Zuspieler über Bluetooth. Lauter/Leiser greift ja noch direkt auf der Platine, aber vor und zurück müsste denn ja auf dem Handy passieren.

Wie das mit der maximalen Pegelfestigkeit und soetwas ist, kann ich auch noch nicht genau sagen, der Verstärker, den ich aktuell für die Box nutze hat weit aus mehr Leistung auf dem Kanal wie das Chassis ab kann. Deshalb hab ich noch nicht wirklich aufgedreht.

Das Fass hab ich von eBay Kleinanzeigen, da muss man Glück haben, dass man günstig was findet. Über Online-Shops ist man sonst ganz schnell über 80-100€ für so ein 5L Fass, wobei bei mir effektiv 6L reingepasst haben (hab ich mit Wasser getestet). Maße sind übern Daumen 270 tief, 185 mm Durchmesser vorn und hinten bzw. in der Mitte 215 mm.
Kannst natürlich auch mal zu nem Getränkemarkt gehen, so nem kleinen Anbieter, keine Kette, evtl hat der ja Möglichkeiten so ein Fass zu besorgen oder du schreibst mal ein paar Mails an die gängigen Bier-/Wein-/Cognac Hersteller  


Sound ist eig ok im MONO Betrieb, Musik nutzt stereo doch eh fast NIE. 
Früher hieß es mal das Stereo Verstärker kaputt gehen, wenn man immer nur einen LS anschließt, keine Ahnung ob da was dran ist, sollte bei nem 13€ AMP aber auch relativ sein.

Hab damit auch schon ganz normale Videos auf YT geguckt, auch dort stört das nie, wenn jemand was erzählt oder so.
Auch zocken geht 
Im moment läuft das Ganze noch an meinem Laptop angeschlossen und muss jetzt erstmal alles mit machen... das spätere Einsatzgebiet wird dann aber halt MUSIK in der Küche sein.


----------



## Flipbo219 (6. März 2016)

Ja mega danke dir! 
Hab das Board grade auch mit Versand aus Deutschland für 2 Euro mehr gefunden: 

Bluetooth 4. audio empfanger digital TDA7492p 5w+5w verstarker platine TE381 | eBay

TDA7492P 5W+5W Wireless Bluetooth 4. Audio Receiver Digital Amplifier TE381 | eBay

Ist dasselbe oder? 

Die Idee mit den beiden Aluflacheisen in dem Video ist einer super Idee. Hab noch ein paar hier dann würde ich das bis auf die Batteriepacks genauso umsetzen und dann hinterher einfach ins Holz einsetzen. 

Hab auch direkt ein kleines Fässchen ein paar Kilometer von mir entfernt gefunden. Mal sehen was der dafür haben will.


----------



## PrincePaul (6. März 2016)

Joa fast, nur ohne Hauptschalter und ohne AUX
Aber ich denke mit Power Killen sollte das auch gut funktionieren, bzw nen eignen Switch in eine der Zuleitungen einbauen.

Hatte auch eig nicht vor, dass alles so schnell geht 
Aber denn hatte ich das Fass gesehen und naja eins kam zum nächsten 

AUX muss man halt schauen ob man das brauch oder nicht, dachte mir einfach warum nicht...


----------



## Flipbo219 (6. März 2016)

Tatsache. 
Hab den jetzt auch in China geordert. Muss ich dann halt ein wenig warten. 

Solange kann ich mich ja auf die Suche nach einem geeigneten Fässchen machen.


----------



## PrincePaul (6. März 2016)

Ja das dachte ich auch, und denn ging alles ratz fatz.
Das eigentliche basteln ging auch mega schnell, hat ja nur dieses Wochenende gedauert.

Bei meinem Fass hat leider ein Deckel gefehlt, weswegen ich mir erst einen bauen musste...
Dazu kam, dass auf der offenen Seite diese Einfräsung bereits war




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



, aber ich denke mit meinem jetzigen Ergebnis sieht es eig ganz gut aus


----------



## Flipbo219 (6. März 2016)

Absolut! Kann sich denke ich sehen lassen. 

Wenn das ja auch noch so mit dem Verstärker hinhaut, könnte man ja ein kleines [Howto] oder so dazu verfassen.


----------



## PrincePaul (7. März 2016)

Ja ich hab schon angefangen nen kurzen Bericht auf meinem Blog zu schreiben, will aber noch den Vergleich zu ner Fertiglösung machen und mir auch noch mehrere Meinungen anderer zum Klang einholen.


----------



## SecretBiker (7. März 2016)

Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Absolut! Kann sich denke ich sehen lassen.
> 
> Wenn das ja auch noch so mit dem Verstärker hinhaut, könnte man ja ein kleines [Howto] oder so dazu verfassen.



Wäre sehr daran interessiert, habe hier noch ein paar schöne alte Boxen rumliegen ( weißt du, gute Quali, Digga ) und möchte die
unterbringen. Danke im Voraus


----------



## PrincePaul (7. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9HJfEJt9ABE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gerade bissl Gänsehaut, die Box erschafft nen richtig großes Klangbild.
Hab gerade einfach nur nen YT Video angemacht und denn mitm Handy gefiltm was die Box spielt.

Klar kommt das so nicht rüber, aber man weiß ja ungefähr wie schlecht tonaufnahmen mit dem Handy sind und bei dem Resultat


----------



## Flipbo219 (9. März 2016)

Ich war heute Mittag im Mediamarkt und habe per Zufall die Box hier entdeckt: 
Dockingstation MARLEY EM-JA  6-MI-EU2 - Get Together - Media Markt

Die hat mich so sehr überrascht, dass ich kurz davor war die einfach mitzunehmen.

Da ich allerdings schon den Verstärker geordert habe, habe ich mich erstmal davon abgehalten.
Jedoch hat die Box mir von der Größe her sehr gut gefallen. 400 mm x 150 mm x 150 mm. In der Richtung möchte ich mich also auch orientieren.

Meint ihr das ist mit zwei Tang Band W4-655 realisierbar? Oder eher in dem Fall andere Speaker? 
Preislich käme ich ja mit zwei Lautsprechern, Lädegerät und Holz auch in die 100€ Richtung. Und dann habe ich noch keinen Akku den ich bei der Box hätte...


----------



## PrincePaul (11. März 2016)

Lässt sich vermutlich schwierig sagen... das Mediamarkt Angebot hat aber kein Bluetooth oder?


----------



## Zappaesk (11. März 2016)

Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Meint ihr das ist mit zwei Tang Band W4-655 realisierbar? Oder eher in dem Fall andere Speaker?



Wenn du kompakt bauen willst, dann brauchst du auch Speaker, die in solch kompakten Gehäusen funktionieren. Dazu müsste man mal schauen was für Gehäusegrößen mit dem 655er möglich sind. Geschlossen bietet sich dann an, weil dann das Gehäuse kleiner sein kann.

Wenn das nicht vernünftig tut, musst du halt nach anderen Chassis suchen, die speziell für kleine Gehäuse gedacht sind. Einen guten Anhaltspunkt gibt in den Thiele-Small Parametern der Parameter Vas. Wenn du z.B. bei Straßacker nach solchen Chassis schaust, dann sind dort neben den TSPs auch Gehäusevorschläge zu den allermeisten Chassis zu finden. Daran kannst du dich orientieren.



Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Preislich käme ich ja mit zwei Lautsprechern, Lädegerät und Holz auch in die 100€ Richtung. Und dann habe ich noch keinen Akku den ich bei der Box hätte...



Wenns nur um den Preis geht, dann ja, wobei eine Lösung mit ordentlichen Chassis sicher klanglich besser ist.


----------



## PrincePaul (11. März 2016)

Laut Strassacker geht das hier:

*Gehäuse-Empfehlung 1: 
geschlossene Box mit 0,87 Liter 
ab 170/107 Hz (-3dB/-8dB) 

Gehäuse-Empfehlung 2: 
2,8 Liter BR-Box 
mit HP35 der Länge 10 cm 
ab 90/70 Hz (-3dB/-8dB).*


----------



## Zappaesk (11. März 2016)

Geht also, allerdings sind so keine Wunder im Bass zu erwarten, das sollte klar sein


----------



## PrincePaul (11. März 2016)

Kumpel war gerade hier mit seiner Edifier Bric Connect Box und ich muss sagen das Fass klingt schon besser.
Klar steckt aktuell noch ein richtiger Verstärker dahinter, aber wenn, Finger gekreuzt  , der China BT Verstärker ähnliche Leistung vollbringt, dann sollt das passen.

Der Tang Band verliert etwas im Hochton-Bereich, spielt aber mit mehr Dynamik und kommt deutlich tiefer herunter. In den Mitten kommt alles mit mehr Druck rüber, bzw. ist mehr "dahinter" - nennt man das größere Bühne?
Keine Ahnung  Pegelfester ist es auch auf jeden Fall.

Ich bin sehr zufrieden, muss aber immer noch auf das Paket aus China warten, hoffentlich bestätigt das alles noch einmal.


----------



## PrincePaul (13. März 2016)

Wenn der Verstärker endlich mal kommt und alles super funktioniert, denn bau ich noch ne zweite Box.
Denn auch eher in Boxenform, aber nicht weniger speziell 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zappaesk (13. März 2016)

Sieht nett aus, dürfte aber nicht einfach zu lösen sein. Massivholz reißt sehr gerne, weil es nunmal noch arbeitet. D.h. deine Front dürfte dir einiges an Problemen machen - nicht sofort, aber ggf. nach ner Weile.
Ebenso ist die Montage des BB von hinten nicht so zu lösen. Die Vertiefung muss quasi zwingend aufgeweitet werden, entweder durch eine sehr große 45° Fase oder eine Rundung, die in etwa des Radius der Brettstärke hat. Ansonsten hast du unschöne Bündelungseffekte. -> Mit ner Oberfräse ist das einfach und zügig gemacht, man sollte es bloß nicht vergessen...


----------



## PrincePaul (13. März 2016)

Ja wird sich zeigen, also eigentlich wollte ich das erstmal so zusägen, und die Lange Seite oben links später wieder als Deckel aufsetzen.
Dann kann man von innen alles ausfräsen und auch die entsprechenden Fasen anbringen, sollte gut funktionieren.

Wie sich das dann über längere Zeit verändert wird sich zeigen...
Ich säge das erstmal auf die passende Breite und dann zeichne ich das nochmal genau an bzw. drehe das evtl noch mal, sodass man die schönste/beste Seite für die Front hat, bei der die Rinde ja noch stehen bleiben soll.


----------



## Flipbo219 (14. März 2016)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Lässt sich vermutlich schwierig sagen... das Mediamarkt Angebot hat aber kein Bluetooth oder?


 Doch hat es. 

Also bei 400*150*150 komme ich ja auf 9 Liter Volumen. Wenn ich das ja mit einer dicken Wand trenne komme ich auf ~4,5 Liter korrekt.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Geht also, allerdings sind so keine Wunder im Bass zu erwarten, das sollte klar sein



Mit welchen Lautsprechern sollte sich denn ein satterer Bass realisieren lassen?


----------



## Zappaesk (14. März 2016)

4,5l geschlossen? Da fällt mir nicht wirklich ein Chassis ein, dass hier einen satten, tiefen Bass lifern würde. Ich kenne aber zugegebenermaßen beileibe nicht alles was der Markt so her gibt.

Schreib/Ruf doch mal die Strassackers an und frag die. Die haben so ziemlich alles im Angebot was er Markt so bietet und können da evtl. was finden.


----------



## Flipbo219 (14. März 2016)

Alles klar. Danke, werde ich machen. 
Habe auch mal alternativ einen Thread im HiFi Forum aufgemacht, vielleicht hat da ja auch noch einer eine Idee.


----------



## slot108 (14. März 2016)

Alten, macht Ihr geile Sachen!


----------



## PrincePaul (14. März 2016)

@Zappaesk :  Kannst du noch mal etwas näher auf dein Küchen Radio Projekt eingehen? Welche Bauteile hast du neben dem Tang Band noch verwendet? Welchen Hochtöner und vorallem wie sieht bei dir die Frequenzweiche aus, denn für die C Version hab ich nichts gescheites gefunden im Internet.
Eine bessere Hochtonwiedergabe wäre echt wünschenswert für den W4 655c.

Danke 

Habe im Internet noch die Box F.a.T.T. gefunden mit W4 und einem Monacor Hochtöner, aber alleine der Hochtöner kostet denn noch mal 35€ extra, plus die Frequenzweiche...​


----------



## Zappaesk (14. März 2016)

Ich werde keinen Hochtöner verbauen, ist definitiv nicht nötig. Der BB hat natürlich ein eingeschränktes Rundstrahlverhalten im Hochton, aber das spielt keine große Rolle, solange man ihn so einwinkelt, dass es passt. In meinem Fall ist die Hördistanz (2-3m) auch so groß, dass man nicht an einer Stelle wie festgenagelt stehen muss um Höhen abzubekommen. Ich bin auch als BB Fan kein großer Freund davon das Konzept solcher Boxen mit nem HT zu verwässern. Über ne Erweiterung nach unten als FAST kann man reden - in dem Fall aber bei mir nicht.

Es ist halt auch als Küchenradio mehr Mittel zum Zweck für meine Machbarkeitsstudie über einen Pi als Musikstreamer, als dass ich darüber hochkonzentriert irgendwelcher Musik lausche. Dafür ist das was ich bislang gehört habe mehr als ausreichend. 

Meine Weiche wird sich recht eng an die ct218 Weiche halten, da ich nur ein größeres Gehäuse für Bassreflex brauche und die Schallwand beibehalte sollte das erst mal tun. Messen, experimentieren und ändern kann ich das Ding dann immer noch - wenns denn dann mal steht. Also auf gut deutsch, da kommt ein simpler Sperrkreis rein und gut ist.

Mehr gibts nicht zu sagen aktuell. Das Gehäuse ist noch nicht in Angriff genaommen, zunächst weil ich gesundheitlich angeschlagen war und jetzt weil ich grad gar keine Zeit für sowas habe. Nach Ostern habe ich ne Woche frei, da werde ich die Garage so umgestalten (Umräumen, aufräumen, Wände verkleiden, Steckdosen ziehen, zusätzliche Beleuchtung rein machen,...), dass ich meine Werkstatt da vernünftig einrichten kann. Wenn dann noch Zeit bleibt, dann bau ich schnell noch die Gehäuse und kann Stellung zu der Weiche nehmen. 

Evtl. muss ich da aber noch vorher "schnell" ein neues CD Regal bauen, weil meines voll ist, ein Waschtischunterschrank wird benötigt, meine Frau drängt auf ein neues Bett und ihr Nähzimmer muss möbliert werden... das hört nie auf...!


----------



## PrincePaul (14. März 2016)

Hehe, ja stimmt, DAS hört NIE auf 

Alles klar, ja ich hab Strassacker vorhin auch ne Email geschrieben bezüglich den Bauteilen der CT 218 Weiche, allerdings orientiere ich mich da an Herrn Übels Weiche, da er ja die Bassrelfex Variante der 218 gebaut hat, dort besteht die Weiche aus folgenden Teilen (zur originalen 218 wird nur der 220 mikro Farad wird weggelassen):



MOX-Widerstand 5,6 Ohm 10 Watt
Luftspule 0,1 mH 0,71 mm Draht
Luftspule 0,68 mH 1 mm Draht
Kondensator 3,3 mikroFarad MKT
Kondensator 4,7 mikroFarad MKT
Kondensator 15 mikroFarad MKT

Mal schaun was das kostet und denn werd ich das einfach mal austesten, Volumen ist ja gleich, sowohl die Wurzel, als auch das Fass haben die 6 Liter.
Meinste ich sollte das lieber erstmal testen oder kann ich direkt zwei Weichen bestellen?


----------



## PrincePaul (16. März 2016)

Ohman... eine Frequenzweiche kostet 20€ an Bauteilen... kann das soooo viel besser klingen, dass sich das überhaupt lohnt?


----------



## Zappaesk (16. März 2016)

Ja sicher kann es das, aber was einem wieviel Wert ist muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich finde 20€ für ne Weiche, wenn sie denn richtig dimensioniert ist allemal geldwert - und habe schon signifikant mehr für ne Weiche ausgegeben...


----------



## Flipbo219 (22. März 2016)

So Freunde kleines Update. 
Heute ist schon mal der Verstärker aus China gekommen. 
Kur mal an den Lautsprechern vom Küchenradio getestet und ich bin von dem kleinen Kerl absolut angetan. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bluetooth funktioniert auf Anhieb super und die Reichweite ist super, geht auch durch zwei Wände. Songs am Verstärker weiterschalten/ Vol+ - etc. geht auch.

Nur die Frage nach den Lautsprechern bleibt leider nach wie vor.. Aber da findet sich schon was.


----------



## Icedaft (22. März 2016)

Hier mal reinschauen:
Breitbandlautsprecher und mehr - SpectrumAudio
Lautsprecher Shop | blue planet acoustic
Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente


----------



## PrincePaul (23. März 2016)

Du Sack 
Meiner ist immer noch nicht da 
Aber schön zu hören das er gut läuft, bin auch echt gespannt.

Meinen zweiten LS werde ich demnächst auch anfangen, dafür werd ich aber erstmal das Gehäuse komplett fertig bauen, falls es dann doch nicht funktioniert hab ich denn nicht schon die Hardware gekauft.
Aber ich bin zuversichtlich.


----------



## Flipbo219 (25. April 2016)

Hallo 

Ich wollte mir gestern eigentlich die W4-655 bestellen, bin dabei aber noch auf eine Bauanleitung für eine portable Box gestoßen:
Tragbare Tenore - just-imagine-speakers - Mobile selbstbau Lautsprecher

In dieser werden zwei _Monacor SP8/4SQ_ verwendet. Was haltet ihr von dem Aufbau und den Lautsprechern? Meint ihr der ist auch für meine Zwecke geeignet (Zur Erinnerung: Draußen)? 

Viele Grüße

Philipp


----------



## Icedaft (25. April 2016)

Für Draußen musst du die verwendeten Gehäusematerialien anpassen (wetterfestes Holz/Faserplatten), die Chassis (Konusmembran aus Alu/Polypropylen) am besten aus dem Car-Hifi-Bereich nehmen (für widrige Umstände wie Nässe, Kälte, Hitze ....besser geeignet).
Auch die Elektronik sollte für diesen Anwendungsbereich geeignet geschützt bzw. vorgesehen sein.

Solange Du das Teil nicht Dauerregen aussetzt und das Gehäuse einigermaßen Robust und gegen Feuchtigkeit geschützt baust, kannst Du natürlich auch die Chassis mit Papierkonusmembran nehmen.


----------



## Flipbo219 (25. April 2016)

Im Regen stehen lassen wollte ich das Teil ja eigentlich nicht. 

Mein eigentlicher Plan war ja eine Portable Box mit 2 Tang Band W4-655 zu verbauen. Aber eigentlich wird mir das mit denen dann doch zu groß.
Deshalb.. Was hälst du denn von den in Anleitung vorgeschlagenen Lautsprecher?


----------



## Icedaft (26. April 2016)

Finde ich nicht schlecht. Nur wie gesagt, das ist eher was für drinnen, das Teil würde ich morgens um 4 nicht im taufeuchtem Gras liegen sehen wollen, zumindest hätte man bei solcherlei Behandlung nicht lange Spaß an dem Teil.


----------



## Flipbo219 (26. April 2016)

Alles klar danke  
Ja ich habe überlegt das Gehäuse vielleicht mit einer einzigen Folie zu folieren, dann reduziere ich auf jeden Fall die Gefahr dass das MDF bei Feuchtigkeit aufquillt. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackA (26. April 2016)

Was ich gehört habe, ist Struktur-Lack verwenden. Dieser verzeiht Fehler, da er Struktur hat und sieht ganz gut aus.


----------



## Zappaesk (26. April 2016)

Nimm doch gleich ein Material, dass nicht aufquillt. MPX z.B. oder auch Fahrzeugsperrholz, das ist gleich beschichtet.


----------



## Flipbo219 (27. April 2016)

Ich war heute Holz besorgen und habe alles schon mal grob zusammengestellt und passt.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Entgegen euren (wirklich guten)  Vorschlägen habe ich doch Spanplatte genommen... 
Ich habe auch schon angefangen das Ganze an den Teilen die ich nicht bohren muss zu folieren und bis jetzt sieht es ordentlich aus. 
Edit: Die welligen Stellen nicht beachten, die habe ich schon ausgebessert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute geht dann noch eine Bestellung bei Conrad für ein paar Teile raus. 
Als  Kabel wollte ich die hier nehmen. Reichen die?

Und den blauen China-Akku würde ich gerne ersetzen, da ich dem Teil nicht traue. 
Stattdessen habe ich das hier gefunden: Batteriebox 8 Mignon (AA) Klinkenstecker (L x B x H) 71.8 x 65.28 x 37.8 mm MPD BK-3 zum Conrad Online-Shop | 651336
8AA Batterien (a1,5V)  kann ich doch als 12V Zuleitung nehmen oder? Alternativ 10 AA Akkus(a 1,2 V) möchte ich nicht verwenden, da ich nur Ladegeräte mit 8 Ladeplätzen finde und mir das dauernde aufladen zu aufwendig wird. 
Zumal in der Regel eh das Netzteil angeschlossen wird und Batterien ja auch nicht wirklich was kosten. Mignon (AA)-Batterie Alkali-Mangan Ansmann LR6 1.5 V 44 St. online auf conrad.de bestellen | 49325


----------



## PrincePaul (27. April 2016)

Das sieht ja schon mal sehr gut aus. Ja klar Batterien oder Akkus, geht alles ohne Probleme.

Mein China BT AMP kam auch endlich, wurde aber defekt geliefert... -.-
Also nochmal 2 Monate warten.

Hab mir jetzt auch noch mal ein reines BT Modul gekauft, mal schaun evtl. kann ich das im Auto verbauen. Strom aus dem Zigarettenanzünder, per AUX Kabel mit dem Auto verbinden und alles zusammen mit einem selbst gedruckten Gehäuse im Handschuhfach verschwinden lassen. Die Anschlüsse sind zum Glück auch alle dort, sodass man auch keine Kabel und NIX anderes sieht.


----------



## Flipbo219 (27. April 2016)

Alles klar dann bestelle ich das so.  Kabelquerschnitt reicht aber auch?

Im Ernst? Wie kacke ist das denn?  Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und die Lieferung geht etwas schneller... 

Na dann viel Spaß bei dem Projekt. 

Edit: Noch eine Frage. Die Lautsprecher gibt es mit und ohne magnetische Abschirmung. In der Anleitung werden die ohne Abschirmung verwendet. Macht das einen Unterschied die mit zu nehmen?


----------



## JPW (27. April 2016)

Querschnitt reicht dicke.
In meinem Standlautsprecher wird im Bausatz sogar nur 1,5 geliefert als Innenverkabelung.


----------



## Flipbo219 (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo Zusammen 

Ich habe am Wochenende schon mal angefangen zu verleimen. Jetzt wollte ich im Zuge dessen auch den Verstärker einbauen. Dazu eine Frage.Ich kann den doch  einfach mit kleinen Schrauben direkt auf's Holzschrauben oder mit Heißkleber festkleben oder? 

Von unten sieht der so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die weißen Plastik-Standfüße die dran sind kann ich leider nicht dranlassen, weil der sonst zu hoch ist..

Viele Grüße  
Philipp


----------



## PrincePaul (2. Mai 2016)

Ja kannst du, hab schon mehrere gesehen, die einfach diese Mainboard Messing abstandshalter genommen haben und es darauf fest geschraubt haben...


----------



## max310kc (2. Mai 2016)

Sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## Flipbo219 (2. Mai 2016)

Alles klar, danke.  Hatte Angst das der zu viel Wärme entwickelt wenn der keine Luft unter sich hat, aber so warm sollte der ja nicht werden.


----------



## Flipbo219 (6. Mai 2016)

Hab dann heute schon mal den Verstärker eingebaut und dafür eine kleine Box mit "Knöpfen" gebaut, damit man auch den Verstärker auch noch in der Box bedienen kann. 
Die Lautsprecher lassen leider noch auf sich warten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flipbo219 (8. Mai 2016)

So heute habe ich ihn fertig gestellt. Ton kommt auf jeden Fall raus und der klingt gar nicht mal schlecht. Morgen höre ich ihn mir mal genauer an. 
Allerdings kommt er mir ein bisschen dumpf vor. Wenn sich das bewahrheitet - woran könnte das liegen? 
Kann das an der Füllung liegen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Mai 2016)

Wenn es dumpf klingt, dann kann das verschiedene Ursachen haben:

1. der Lautsprecher ist dumpf abgestimmt oder der BB macht dir einfach zu wenig Höhen.
2. du unterschätzt die Richtwirkung eines BB. Der bündelt zu den Höhen hin recht stark und wenn man da nicht vernünftig davor sitzt, dann wirds u.U. recht schnell dumpf
3. die Chassis sind noch nicht eingespielt und brauchen einfach ein paar Stunden um sich voll zu entfalten
4. die Bedämpfung ist zu stark

Was es ist, das kann man aus der Ferne nicht sagen, es kann auch ne Mischung aus mehreren/allen Punkten sein. Einfach mal in Ruhe anhören und vor allem mal ordentlich einspielen. Dann siehst du weiter!


----------



## Flipbo219 (9. Mai 2016)

Alles klar. Danke!  Habe ihn heute morgen schonmal ein wenig laufen lassen und das was ich bisher gehört habe sind wirklich sehr schöne Höhen und ein satter Bass. 
Klassik (Beethoven ... ) und House (Mike Candys) lassen sich gut hören.

Ich lasse ihn einfach mal über den Tag bis morgen laufen. Nach 24 Stunden sollte der eingespielt sein oder?

Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass er nicht so gut mit reinen Gitarrensolos bei rockigen/ punkigen Songs á la Toten Hosen klar kommt.  Da klingt er dann irgendwie abgeschwächt. 

Als Füllmaterial habe ich Schafswolle verwendet, weil ich die noch zu Hause hatte und ich gelesen habe, dass man die genausogut verwenden kann. 

In der Anleitung wird allerdings empfohlen:


> Als Dämmung habe ich Sonofil verwendet. Man braucht nur recht wenig davon. Ihr könnt auch alternativ Dynavox Dämmung, oder die Füllung aus dem Ikea Kissen "Granat" nehmen.



Wenn es daran liegen könnte, könnte ich die ja noch austauschen. 

Zusätzlich überlege ich noch ob ich einen Sperrkreis einbauen soll. In der Anleitung wird dieser hier als "Tuning" für den Mitteltonbereich optional genannt. 


> Etwas günstiger als ein anderes Chassis ist ein Sperrkreis als Klang Tuning.
> Der nimmt einen bestimmten Bereich im Mittelton zurück, um einen lineareren/gleichmäßigeren Klang zu erzeugen. Die Bauteile dafür bekommt man für einige Euro






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meinst du der behebt das? 

Lg


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Mai 2016)

Nach 24h sollte das Gröbste eingespielt sein. Wie lang es dauert kann man nicht pauschal sagen, manche Chassis brauchen erheblich länger, andere nur eine Hand voll Stunden. DIe ersten Stunden tut sich da eh am meisten, so dass du da schon sehen kannst wo es hin geht.

Mit baulichen Maßnahmen würde ich aber auf jeden Fall bis nach dem Einspielen warten. Evtl. benötigst du die dann gar nicht mehr.

Die Schafswolle würde ich dann aber weiter verwenden und allerhöchstens mit der Menge / Verteilung spielen.

Ein Sperrkreis wird üblicherweise genutzt um Chassisschweinereien und vor allem den Baffle Step zu beseitigen / abzumildern. Der Vorgegebene wird aber nur funktionieren, wenn deine Schallwand den Abmessungen des Originalbausatzes entspricht. Der Baffle Step ist nämlich an die Schallwand(breite) gebunden.


----------



## Flipbo219 (10. Mai 2016)

Ich habe ihn jetzt mal länger alleine im Keller einspielen lassen und ich muss sagen ich bin doch begeistert. Für 45€ ist das Teil der Hammer. Kann ich nur jedem weiter empfehlen. Ich ändere da nichts mehr.  

Falls Bedarf besteht kann ich auch gerne nochmal den Bau zusammenfassen. Wenn nicht kann sich der Thread als erledigt ansehen. Endlich. 

Danke noch mal an alle Beteiligten!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------

